# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  HCM_gian hàng đồ linh tinh, linh kiện máy cnc của quangnguyen89ck

## quangnguyen89ck

1. Acservo SGDB-15AD của Yaskawa( chỉ có driver) công suất 1.5kw hoạt động bình thường


Giá: sold
2. Giảm giá chỉ còn 145k/bộ ( cả motor và driver ) cho step 2 pha UPH 268 và Driver UD2115B của Vexta. số lượng nhiều có fix nha các bác

3. Giảm giá combo 3 bộ step 2 phase chỉ còn 900k/combo ( áp dụng cho khách trong 4r mình ạ) ( em mất hình rồi nên lấy tạm link qua đây) 
http://muabancnc.com/index.php?route...&product_id=77
Thanks các bác
ưu tiên call, sms, zalo và viber ạ.
LH: 0917 một 09 664 
Mời các bác ghé qua cửa hàng *linh kiện máy cnc* số 40/30 đường TL13 P.Thạnh Lộc Q 12 có nhiều đồ hơn nha các bác.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Động cơ bước 5phase như hình ạ. Driver của Taiwan động cơ EM569 của Vexta. đồ còn đẹp nha các bác




Giá: Sold
Thanks các bác.
ưu tiên call, sms, zalo và viber ạ.
LH: 0917 một 09 664 
Mời các bác ghé qua cửa hàng linh kiện máy cnc số 40/30 đường TL13 P.Thạnh Lộc Q 12 có nhiều đồ hơn nha các bác.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

-Motor Servo 600w MR-J HA-FE63 nặng 4,5kg


Giá sold.
- Motor Servo Sanyo Denki đời PI 500w nặng 4kg

Giá: sold
- Combo Z Mini IAI Hành trình 55mm bước 3 rất vững, rất đẹp, có con motor 2 pha bên trong có kèm thắng từ, vitme bi được che bụi rất kín ( hàng chưa qua sử dụng) phù hợp cho các bác làm máy phay chíp.

Giá: nặng 3kg giá 670k/cây
Lh: Cửa hàng *linh, phụ kiện máy cnc* số 40/30 đường TL 13 P.Thạnh Lộc Q12.
0917 một 09 sáu 64
Thanks các bác.

----------


## huanpt

> -Motor Servo 600w MR-J HA-FE63
> Giá 400k.
> 
> .


Anh lấy con motor này nha Quảng.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## GORLAK

A gạch 1 cái combo ht 55 nhé e, gói riêng 1 cây đẹp cho a nhé.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## thuhanoi

> -Motor Servo 600w MR-J HA-FE63 nặng 4,5kg
> 
> - Motor Servo Sanyo Denki đời PI 500w nặng 4kg
> 
> Giá: 280k
> 
> Lh: Cửa hàng *linh, phụ kiện máy cnc* số 40/30 đường TL 13 P.Thạnh Lộc Q12.
> 0917 một 09 sáu 64
> Thanks các bác.


Anh lấy con này nghịch chơi nhé

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời, mắt ông anh tinh thế  :Wink:

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## nicowando

Como ngon , chúc đắt khách ^^

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Driver 2 phase Vi bước Kinco


Nguồn DC24-40V
Dòng 0.3-2.5A
 Giá: sold
thanks các bác  :Smile:

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

gạch 4 cái driver kinco nhé bác Quảng. mai sẽ liên hệ bác lấy

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- *Acservo 100w Omron* như hình ạ


Điện áp 220v, 
Giá: sold  
thanks các bác.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Ve chai chính hiệu, mấy con motor bị kẹt.

PK596 giá 50k/con
- 
PK564 Giá: 15k/con
- 
Nguyên đống alpha này là 300k
- 
còn con asm98 này giá 60k
Rã ra bán chắc cũng không lỗ đâu ạ  :Big Grin: , bán cho các bác lấy đc gì thì lấy  :Smile:

----------

ngocsut

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Acservo Yaskawa SJDE-02APA công suất 200w chỉ có driver và sợi cáp zin như hình ạ


Giá: 880k.
sắp tới em sẽ có giờ vàng, bán có những món rẻ bất ngờ, hi vọng các bác ủng hộ  :Smile: .
lh: 0917 một 09 sáu 64
cửa hàng linh, phụ kiện máy CNC số 40/30 đường TL13 P.Thạnh Lộc Q12
thanks các bác.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## anhxco

lấy 3 con 596 và 1 con asm98 về ngâm cứu nhé.

----------


## ngocpham

Lấy 3 con 596BE và đám Alpha 300k về ngâm cứu nhé.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## hoaphuongnam

Mình lấy 3 con 596BE nhé!

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## tranhung123456

còn ASM 98 ac ko lấy con đó về tháo lấy cốt

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## ngocpham

Bác chủ nhận gạch qua điện thoại nên mấy bác gạch trên này thì out hết
Lần sau các bác cứ alo cho chắc kể cả đêm khuya nha

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## ngocsut

đúng đấy bác, đồ chú quảng bán giá kinh người, chỉ có bốc máy và chuyển tiền ngay còn kịp  :Big Grin:

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Khai chương giờ vàng
-Combo 3 hộp Giảm tốc như hình ( có 2 cái góc vuông bữa có mấy bác hỏi) 

Lớn nhất chắc vừa servo 2kw, còn chưa sử dụng với tỉ số 1:3, con giữa tỉ số 1:5 ( servo 750w), con còn lại tỉ số 1:14( servo 200w 400w) độ rơ < 6arcmin
Giá: sold
- Bàn XY của THK ( hình trên e đã vệ sinh sạch đẹp, còn những bộ bên ngoài hơi bụi bặm xíu ạ)



Thông số kỹ thuật
- Hành trình 65X65
- Ray vuông bản 15
- Vitme bi phi 12 bước 2
- Trọng lượng 15kg
Giá: 1tr.
- Driver Mycom



Giá: sold
Thời gian áp dụng từ 9h40pm Ngày 16/3 đến 9h40pm ngày 18/3 ( sẽ hết giá trị nếu như hết hàng trong khoảng thời gian nhu trên ạ)
Lh: 0917 109 sáu sáu 4 Hoặc ghé cửa hàng Linh, phụ kiện máy cnc số 40/30 đường TL13 P.Thạnh Lộc Q12
thanks các bác.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

đã gọi gạch hộp số 1:3 cho servo 2kw

----------


## buithonamk42

Quảng à, bộ THK hành trình 65x65 có ai lấy chưa? nếu chưa để anh nhé

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Step 5 phase Sanyodenki Chạy Xung Chiều, và có chỉnh smooth giúp motor êm hơn, driver có thể chạy rất nhiều dong motor khác nhau,theo các tiền bối đánh giá thì chạy ngon hơn mấy con UDX5114N kha khá ạ. dòng đỉnh tới 3A ( bình thường mấy anh vexta có 1.4A phổ biến thoai) con motor size 60 moment gần 2N.m.


Giá: 700k/bộ ( 3 bộ 2tr) 
thanks các bác.

----------


## anhxco

> Step 5 phase Sanyodenki Chạy Xung Chiều, và có chỉnh smooth giúp motor êm hơn, driver có thể chạy rất nhiều dong motor khác nhau,theo các tiền bối đánh giá thì chạy ngon hơn mấy con UDX5114N kha khá ạ. dòng đỉnh tới 3A ( bình thường mấy anh vexta có 1.4A phổ biến thoai) con motor size 60 moment gần 2N.m.
> 
> 
> Giá: 700k/bộ ( 3 bộ 2tr) 
> thanks các bác.


coi kỹ lại Q ơi, hình như 4A cho 5 phase ấy, tài liệu hình như 0.75A cho 1 phase thui

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## tranhung123456

> Step 5 phase Sanyodenki Chạy Xung Chiều, và có chỉnh smooth giúp motor êm hơn, driver có thể chạy rất nhiều dong motor khác nhau,theo các tiền bối đánh giá thì chạy ngon hơn mấy con UDX5114N kha khá ạ. dòng đỉnh tới 3A ( bình thường mấy anh vexta có 1.4A phổ biến thoai) con motor size 60 moment gần 2N.m.
> 
> 
> Giá: 700k/bộ ( 3 bộ 2tr) 
> thanks các bác.


cho cái link tài liệu nè http://www.melco.com.hk/data/PMMBA5603.pdf

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## TLT

Mình cần bộ step 86 2pha + khớp nối. Bác chủ có alo đt 01699932357 nhe. Mình tên Trí,  thanks!

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Combo Z hành trình 60, Gồm rail HSR15 1 block trượt, Gối BK10, Vitme Phi 14 bước 5.


Giá: sold
- cục  như hình


Giá: sold
Liên Hệ: 0917109 sáu sáu 4
Các bác ghé qua cửa hàng Linh, Phụ kiện máy CNC số 40/30 Đường TL13 P.Thạnh Lộc Q12 để có thể coi được nhiều hàng hơn
thanks các bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> coi kỹ lại Q ơi, hình như 4A cho 5 phase ấy, tài liệu hình như 0.75A cho 1 phase thui


dạ e thấy nó ghi có 3A á anh  :Smile: ))

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- 2 em Motor Servo 600w MR-J HA-FE63 và FE23 như hình ạ

Giá: sold
- em combo siêu mịn, bước 1mm sử dụng rail con lăn với hành trình 50mm, bản rộng 160 tổng dài 200 full nhôm, thích hợp làm những đồ tinh chỉnh ạ

Giá: sold
thanks các bác.

----------


## anhxco

đà nhận hàng, 4 con thì tình hình 2 con sau khi làm 1 vài động tác, cho chạy 1 buổi đã ngon lành cành đào.
Thanks

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Combo THK Tổng dài 1m23 hành trình 900, 2 block trượt, bản 100 bước 20 ( có bát bắt motor ) trượt êm ái.


Giá: 105k/kg (Chỉ được trợ giá trong 2 ngày từ lúc đăng bài đến 22h ngày 24/3)
- Giảm tốc Ball reducer tỉ số 1:20 cho em 200w 400w servo. cốt vào 14 ra 20
Giá: sold
thanks các bác
lh: 0917 một không 9 664 hoặc ghé cửa hành linh, phụ kiện máy CNC số 40/30 đường TL13,P.Thạnh Lộc Q12

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- 2phase Step RD-023MS dòng 3A, điện 18 đến 40vdc và motor PK268 đã test tương đối mạnh ( Số lượng có hạn, không nhiều ạ)

Giá: 370k/ bộ
- Biến tần G7 có 2,2KW ( có mấy em) hàng còn rất đẹp ( test ngon lành rồi nha các bác)


Giá: 2000k chẵn ạ
Lh: 0917 một không chín 664
Thanks các bác  :Smile:

----------


## mactech

Em lấy 3 bộ step 2pha 023Ms nhé?

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

PLC panasonic NAIS như hình cho bác nào cần nè,

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

> - 2phase Step RD-023MS dòng 3A, điện 18 đến 40vdc và motor PK268 đã test tương đối mạnh ( Số lượng có hạn, không nhiều ạ)
> 
> Giá: 370k/ bộ
> - Biến tần G7 có 2,2KW ( có mấy em) hàng còn rất đẹp ( test ngon lành rồi nha các bác)
> 
> 
> Giá: 2000k chẵn ạ
> Lh: 0917 một không chín 664
> Thanks các bác


Cho e gạch 1 bộ biến tần 2,2kw ạ

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Smart Step Omron R7D-AP công suất 50w, 100w, và 200w điẹn áp 110vac. 


Hàng còn rất đẹp ạ. dây jack đầy đủ
Giá: sold nha các bác.
LH: 0917 một 09 sáu 64 hoặc ghé cửa hàng* linh kiện máy cnc* số 40/30 đường TL13 P.Thạnh Lộc Q12 ạ
Thanks các bác

----------

Bongmayquathem, quangcaohoanglong, Tuanlm

----------


## hung1706

> - em combo siêu mịn, bước 1mm sử dụng rail con lăn với hành trình 50mm, bản rộng 160 tổng dài 200 full nhôm, thích hợp làm những đồ tinh chỉnh ạ
> 
> Giá: 280k
> thanks các bác.


Bộ này còn không anh Quảng, còn thì em đặt 2 bộ nha.

----------


## maxx.side

> Bộ này còn không anh Quảng, còn thì em đặt 2 bộ nha.


Bay rồi Hưng ơi, không thì nằm ở nhà anh chứ ko tới lượt em  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Kaka anh Quảng đang có mấy combo hành trình 55mm đẹp như mơ ấy, anh cần thì liên lạc đi nhá  :Big Grin:

----------


## maxx.side

Nằm trong bộ siêu tập của anh rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> - Ve chai chính hiệu, mấy con motor bị kẹt.
> 
> PK596 giá 50k/con
> - 
> PK564 Giá: 15k/con
> - 
> Nguyên đống alpha này là 300k
> - 
> còn con asm98 này giá 60k
> Rã ra bán chắc cũng không lỗ đâu ạ , bán cho các bác lấy đc gì thì lấy


Nó kẹt làm sao cho nó ko kẹt bi giờ Chủ Thớt ? 

Mình muốn Con Vexta 596 Ko kẹt, còn xài tốt cơ....
Ở nhà mình có 1 con Vexta 596 còn quay quay...

----------


## thuynx

Bộ này còn không bạn ơi? Nếu còn cho mình bộ này nhé. Thank

[QUOTE=quangnguyen89ck;108516]Combo Z hành trình 60, Gồm rail HSR15 1 block trượt, Gối BK10, Vitme Phi 14 bước 5.


Giá: 480k

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Loadcell như hình ạ. đo được tầm 2 tấn. dây jack đầy đủ nha các bác

Giá: sold

----------


## ngocdong2001

> - Giảm tốc Ball reducer tỉ số 1:20 cho em 200w 400w servo. cốt vào 14 ra 20
> Giá: 600k/bộ


Bộ này có rơ ráo hay sượng gì ko bác? Còn ngon thì cho mình gạch hết, mai mình ck hen?

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Combo X 


tổng dài tầm 650
- Hành trình 320
 Vitme : Bước 30,
rất đẹp
Giá:sold
- Step 2 pha như hình* giá sốc*

Giá: 100k/bộ ( chỉ bán 6 bộ )
- Vitme Bi phi 20 bước 5 hành trình tầm 350, êm ái

Giá: sold
Lh: 0917 một không 9 664.
Thanks các bác.

----------

foxnguyen

----------


## huutinh

- Step 2 pha như hình* giá sốc*

Giá: 100k/bộ ( chỉ bán 6 bộ )
Lh: 0917 một không 9 664.
Thanks các bác.[/QUOTE]
 Bộ Step nay còn hoạt động ngon lành không anh? nếu còn cho em lấy 2 bộ ạ!
cho em thông tin , sáng mai em liên lạc và chuyển khoản ạ, số điện thoại của em 01663474841

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## winstarvn

> - Step 2 pha như hình* giá sốc*
> 
> Giá: 100k/bộ ( chỉ bán 6 bộ )


còn 4 bộ giá 100k em lấy hết nha bác

có gì mai em liên hệ, sđt em 0898 449 342

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## thaibinhcnc

vừa alo đặt bác 4 bộ giá sốc, có HMI Mitsubishi vs nguồn hịn 24v/10A báo luôn.
replay kiếng vs time hịn báo luôn thể.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## winstarvn

> vừa alo đặt bác 4 bộ giá sốc, có HMI Mitsubishi vs nguồn hịn 24v/10A báo luôn.
> replay kiếng vs time hịn báo luôn thể.


ẹc thấy trễ nên không dám điện, cứ tưởng đặt trên diễn đàn là được rồi chứ ai ngờ bác điện trực tiếp luôn à  hix hix

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

dạ, mấy bác nt vs gọi hỏi bộ step nhiều, mà sợ được bác này bác kia lại buồn, nên những ai đặt đều có nha ạ, em để giá này cho các bác hết ngày mai (18/4) cho các bác thoải mái ạ. trong thời gian này giá 100k/bộ mua số lượng bao nhiêu tùy thích nha các bác. 
thanks, chúc các bác ngủ ngon

----------


## nobita_dtmt

thơm quá..em ké 3 bộ luôn nhé. sáng mai liên hệ với bác ạ.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## elenercom

Anh gạch 3 bộ step Quảng nhé. Thanks

Đã chuyển tiền Quảng nhé.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Mới CNC

Đã chuyển tiền lấy 3 bộ, số đuôi 696. Ship Bắc Ninh nhé Quảng.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## foxnguyen

Toàn hàng ngon. Giá chất.  :Smile: 
Thanks nhé.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## hoctap256

> - Step 2 pha như hình* giá sốc*
> 
> Giá: 100k/bộ ( chỉ bán 6 bộ )
> Thanks các bác.



Bác chuyển cho em  4 bộ này nhé  :Smile:

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## zinken2

mình mua 3 bộ nhé. cho thong tin tk vao máy 0982418182.
thank

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## vopminh

cho mình 4 bộ step 2 pha nhé, thanks.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## hellokr

step 2 pha còn bác để em 3 bộ nhé nt không thấy bác tl.

----------

CNC FANUC, quangnguyen89ck

----------


## vanminh989

em đăng ký 3 bộ step 2 pha nhe bác.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## tranhung123456

> - Cặp bát bắt Motor ( loại có hộp số ) cho Step size 86. Bằng thép
> 
> Giá: 80k/cái
> Lh: 0917 một không 9 664.
> Thanks các bác.


để tớ 2 cái bát bắt motor size 86

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Gamo

Còn thì cho mình đang ký 5 bộ luôn nhé

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## ktshung

> Bác chuyển cho em  4 bộ này nhé


 Em hơi nghi ngờ cái cặp này không phải một bộ. Motor 2 phase nhưng Driver trong như 5 phase ấy...

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em hơi nghi ngờ cái cặp này không phải một bộ. Motor 2 phase nhưng Driver trong như 5 phase ấy...


Hi đến nỗi nào bác Quảng mà không phân biệt được à  :Big Grin:  - Nó là hình như UD2115 driver 2 pha 5 dây đấy

----------

hungmtcn, quangnguyen89ck

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Em hơi nghi ngờ cái cặp này không phải một bộ. Motor 2 phase nhưng Driver trong như 5 phase ấy...


Motor này là hai pha 5 dây a ktshung ơi. k fai driver 5 phase đâu. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Em hơi nghi ngờ cái cặp này không phải một bộ. Motor 2 phase nhưng Driver trong như 5 phase ấy...


E đang xài 5 bộ này đây bác. driver là UD2115B của vexta, motor đi kèm là UPH268 (nó là Unipolar Stepper 5 dây, 2 phase chứ không phải 5 phase đâu)

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> Combo X 
> 
> 
> tổng dài tầm 650
> - Hành trình 320
>  Vitme : Bước 30,
> rất đẹp
> Giá:2tr400k
> - Step 2 pha như hình* giá sốc*
> ...


cái này còn ko để cho anh nhé gửi giúp cho anh ra HN hihi

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Duccdt06

> E đang xài 5 bộ này đây bác. driver là UD2115B của vexta, motor đi kèm là UPH268 (nó là Unipolar Stepper 5 dây, 2 phase chứ không phải 5 phase đâu)


bộ này hình như phải dùng mạch chuyển sang pul-dir phải ko bác

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> bộ này hình như phải dùng mạch chuyển sang pul-dir phải ko bác


Dạ không cần ạ. Nó có công tắc chuyển bên trong driver luôn rồi ạ.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## ktshung

> bộ này hình như phải dùng mạch chuyển sang pul-dir phải ko bác


Cám ơn các bác chi em mở mang tầm mắt, hay ông chủ thớt dành cho em mấy bộ về học tập đi, thanks

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

trong tài khoản ngân hàng của em có bác nào tên Nguyễn Hữu Nghĩa gửi tiền nhưng không cho em thông tin chuyển hàng ạ. nhắn qua sms giùm em với nha. thanks các bác

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> trong tài khoản ngân hàng của em có bác nào tên Nguyễn Hữu Nghĩa gửi tiền nhưng không cho em thông tin chuyển hàng ạ. nhắn qua sms giùm em với nha. thanks các bác


bác cho cái thông tin ngân hàng

----------


## Cncbl

> - Step 2 pha như hình* giá sốc*
> 
> Giá: 100k/bộ ( chỉ bán 6 bộ )
> Lh: 0917 một không 9 664.
> Thanks các bác.


 Bộ Step nay còn hoạt động ngon lành không anh? nếu còn cho em lấy 2 bộ ạ!
cho em thông tin , sáng mai em liên lạc và chuyển khoản ạ, số điện thoại của em 01663474841[/QUOTE]

em gạch 3 bộ driver+step 2 pha nhe.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## CNC abc

> - Step 2 pha như hình* giá sốc*
> 
> Giá: 100k/bộ
> Lh: 0917 một không 9 664.


Món này còn không bác? Nếu còn em đăng ký 3 bộ.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Mới CNC

Mấy bác muốn hỏi thì call đi. Ở đây mắc công lắm.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

*Giờ đẹp giá tốt đây ạ*
- Pk296 1 con 4.5A, 2 con 2.9A ( 3 con nha các bác)

Giá: 300k/con
- Nguyên đống sâu nhựa( Japan) em có để cây thước 600mm ở đó cho các bác dễ hình dung

Giá: 500k cho tất cả
- Hộp số Hamonic kèm DC SERVO như hình, có cây thước cho các bác dễ hình dung

Giá: 450k/con ( khá nặng ạ) 2 con 800k
- Cục PLC Nais


Giá: 600k
LH: 0917 một không 9 664 hoặc mời các bác ghé cửa hàng* Linh, phụ kiện máy cnc* số 40/30 đường TL13 P.Thạnh Lộc Q.12 có nhiều món hơn cho các bác lựa chọn ạ
thanks các bác

----------


## CNC abc

> *Giờ đẹp giá tốt đây ạ*
> - Pk296 1 con 4.5A, 2 con 2.9A ( 3 con nha các bác)
> 
> Giá: 300k/con


Mình đăng ký con 4.5A nhé.

----------


## zinken2

cái bác này hay ta:
mình bảo nhắn số tk để chuyển tiền mua mấy bộ step 5 pha mà chả thấy nhắn gì. mặc dù đăng ký mua hợp lệ. hết hàng hay ko bán báo nhau 1 tiếng chứ

----------


## Minh Trần

E lấy 1 con 4.5A còn lại nhá Bác.

----------


## legiao

anh lấy mớ sâu nhựa 500k nhé chú quảng

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Các bác chịu khó đọc ở dưới nha. 
Con Mitsu 750w chắc hư thắng từ, vì kích không lên ạ. còn con Scara có 1 con cảm biến quang, 1 bộ phận kẹp ở đầu e có chụp hình đó ạ











Hình cuối cùng là có tặng kèm con motor asm98 có giảm tốc nha các bác. Combo trượt rất êm ái ạ. không rơ rão gì hết trơn
thanks các  bác. sms zalo hoặc viber trực tiếp giùm em nha.

----------


## Gamo

Quảng ui, đăng ký con San Motion. Bao giờ ông chạy gần trung tâm thì mang giùm nhe

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## lineage2

Cho mình gạch 1 con Nai và con mitsu 400w HC - PQ nhé.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## anhxco

Tạm gạch cục này Q nhé :

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Xuan Gio

Còn cái này không bác Quảng, gọi dt cho bác mà không được.



> - Step 2 pha như hình* giá sốc*
> 
> Giá: 100k/bộ ( chỉ bán 6 bộ )

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## fucBD

con không bác?

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## GORLAK

Trc mình mua của bác Quảng, bác lấy mình để lại, mua về ko dùng tới

----------


## fucBD

Cám ơn bạn - mình vua mua xong ở  Dương Bá Trạc

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- HC-UFS43B còn rất đẹp dây jack đầy đủ, em tháo máy mà kích điện 24v ko nhả thắng  :Frown: .


Giá: mua hết( 6 7 con gì đó) giá 200k/con, mua lẻ 250k
- Dư ra em máy cnc Mini như này. hành trình 200x150x50 có motor step và driver đầy đủ.bước vitme 4.



Giá: 4tr800k/con
thanks các bác.

----------

maxx.side, Tuanlm

----------


## thaibinhcnc

Nhờ shop chuyển tới địa chỉ này. (4 bộ) - vào rừng lấu quá nay mới có cơ hội ra phố.
Đỗ Văn Hoàng - QL.14 - thôn 6 - Kiến Thành - Đăk R.Lấp - Đăk Nông

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## aiemphuong

bộ này còn ko chủ thớt, còn thì e lấy 4 bộ

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Tả bí lù
- Puley kèm dây đai như hình ạ


em không quan tâm thông số vì giá bèo nhèo cho tất cả
giá: 200k cho tất cả.
- Bạc đạn: loại này làm đối trọng thì khỏi chê, hoặc làm bánh xe dẫn hướng cho trượt tròn cũng tuyệt luôn ạ. NACHI JAPAN


giá: 20k/em
- Một mớ diot


giá: 12k/em
- xác em máy chạy đai như hình ( có tặng kèm 1 bo pentium4, và 1 HMI bị nứt màn hình



Giá: 1tr5
- Đồ nghề( máy bắt vít, mới chưa sử dụng) nhưng năm tháng để lâu chai pin dồi ạ

giá: 500k cho tất cả
- Bộ thước đo gì gì đó của SONY, bác nào muốn ngâm cứu?

giá: 200k
- Tiếp mấy bộ phát xung

Giá: nhỏ 350k, lớn 450k
- Biến tần 1 ngựa của mitsu ( tần số thấp) 


giá: 300k
- Combo như hình ạ ( có 1 cây rail thiếu ít bi) em có để cây thước các bác hình dung

Giá: 680k
- cặp rail lệch pha :3 bản 15 block dài

giá: 350k( giá bán còn rẻ hơn mua lẻ mấy con trượt) 
- vitme như hình( có thước cho các bác hình dung)

Giá: 400k
- có cái driver như hình


Giá: 200k
- Chả biết có ai xài ko? nhưng cứ up

- Cánh tay robot như hình ạ ( chạy bằng 4 con Dcservo)


Giá: 2tr
- encoder như hình

giá: 50k/em
- Hàng tuyển: Combo Z chạy bằng servo tuyến tính của yaskawa (sigma2) ko driver. rất đẹp


Giá: 900k
- Acservo Wacogiken 1.5kw chạy xung, motor hơi cứng, có lẽ phải thay bạc đạn

giá: 950k
- Plc như hình


Giá: 250k
- Fx2nc mất nắp thiếu pin, hoạt động bình thường

giá: 350k
- Màn hình proface 3180053-03

[IMG]http://i1313.photobucket.com/albums/t552/quangnguyen89ck/linh%20tinh/IMG_5496_zp***6puv2f.jpg[/IMG]
Giá: 500k
- nguyên đống ben

Giá: 380k
- Smartstep Omron 50w hàng cực đẹp điện áp 110v

Giá: 1tr800 cho tất cả
lh: 0917 một không 9 664
hoặc ghé cửa hàng* Linh, phụ kiện máy cnc* số 40/30 đường TL13 p. thạnh lộc Q12
em ưu tiên Call SMS viber Zalo trực tiếp qua cho em ạ 
thanks các bác.

----------


## Diyodira

cho anh đặt mớ dây đai và puly răng nhé Q.
tks

----------


## duytrungcdt

Anh cho e gạch màn hình nhé 
E trung 0976023322

----------


## hlphuocson

Chào anh, anh cho em đặt "nguyên đống ben" Giá: 380k.
Nếu được sáng mai em chạy qua anh lấy luôn.

----------


## huutinh

- Đồ nghề( máy bắt vít, mới chưa sử dụng) nhưng năm tháng để lâu chai pin dồi ạ

giá: 500k cho tất cả
Mấy cây vít này của nhật hay china vậy anh ơi?

----------


## Minh Trần

Đặt gạch bộ servo 1.5kw + 2 con encoder nhá Bác

----------


## phuongmd

Gạch con fx2n128

----------


## Cncbl

[QUOTE=quangnguyen89ck;114135]Tả bí lù
- Puley kèm dây đai như hình ạ


em không quan tâm thông số vì giá bèo nhèo cho tất cả
giá: 200k cho tất cả.
- Bạc đạn: loại này làm đối trọng thì khỏi chê, hoặc làm bánh xe dẫn hướng cho trượt tròn cũng tuyệt luôn ạ. NACHI JAPAN


giá: 20k/em
- Một mớ diot


giá: 12k/em
- xác em máy chạy đai như hình ( có tặng kèm 1 bo pentium4, và 1 HMI bị nứt màn hình



Giá: 1tr5
- Đồ nghề( máy bắt vít, mới chưa sử dụng) nhưng năm tháng để lâu chai pin dồi ạ

giá: 500k cho tất cả
- Bộ thước đo gì gì đó của SONY, bác nào muốn ngâm cứu?

giá: 200k
- Tiếp mấy bộ phát xung

Giá: nhỏ 350k, lớn 450k
- Biến tần 1 ngựa của mitsu ( tần số thấp) 


giá: 300k
- Combo như hình ạ ( có 1 cây rail thiếu ít bi) em có để cây thước các bác hình dung

Giá: 680k
- cặp rail lệch pha :3 bản 15 block dài

giá: 350k( giá bán còn rẻ hơn mua lẻ mấy con trượt) 
- vitme như hình( có thước cho các bác hình dung)

Giá: 400k
- có cái driver như hình


Giá: 200k
- Chả biết có ai xài ko? nhưng cứ up

- Cánh tay robot như hình ạ ( chạy bằng 4 con Dcservo)


Giá: 2tr
- encoder như hình

giá: 50k/em
- Hàng tuyển: Combo Z chạy bằng servo tuyến tính của yaskawa (sigma2) ko driver. rất đẹp


Giá: 900k
- Acservo Wacogiken 1.5kw chạy xung, motor hơi cứng, có lẽ phải thay bạc đạn

giá: 950k
- Plc như hình


Giá: 250k
- Fx2nc mất nắp thiếu pin, hoạt động bình thường

giá: 350k
- Màn hình proface 3180053-03

[IMG]http://i1313.photobucket.com/albums/t552/quangnguyen89ck/linh%20tinh/IMG_5496_zp***6puv2f.jpg[/IMG]
Giá: 500k
- nguyên đống ben

Giá: 380k
- Smartstep Omron 50w hàng cực đẹp điện áp 110v

Giá: 1tr800 cho tất cả
lh: 0917 một không 9 664
hoặc ghé cửa hàng* Linh, phụ kiện máy cnc* số 40/30 đường TL13 p. thạnh lộc Q12
em ưu tiên Call SMS viber Zalo trực tiếp qua cho em ạ 
thanks các bác.[/QUOTEEM 
EM GẠCH MỚ BẠC ĐẠN NHÉ BÁC

----------


## elenercom

Anh gạch cây vít me 400K nhé Quảng. Thanks

----------


## huanpt

gạch đám này nhé Quảng

----------


## ktshung

em gạch mớ puly dây đai nhé

----------


## Trucvt

Bác chủ gửi zalo giúp em mã diode để em xem dùng được việc gì ko nhé.
Thanks,
Trucvt - 0912337800

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## ktshung

Nếu chưa sử dụng, bạn Cncbl có thể nhường lại cho mình mớ puly dây đai được không?. Mình cám ơn

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Tay máy như hình ạ, nó sử dụng servo của sanyo có 3 hộp hamonic dẫn hướng. khá nặng 


Giá: 2tr9
- Mua 4 con dưới tặng 4 con trên ( hoạt động bình thường) PLC Nais Panasonic

Giá: 1000k
- Bộ step 5 pha của Vexta UDK5114N kèm motor Ẹm96

Giá: 700k
- Alpha step size 60 chạy điện 220v

Giá: 1200k
- Máy phay cầm tay như hình ạ ( japan) điện 110V

Giá: 500k
- Servo 100w SGDE Yaskawa

Giá: 1000k
- 3 em Linear motion như hình, còn rất đẹp

Giá: 1000k cho tất cả
- 2 em driver của Sanyo Denki còn đẹp mới tháo ( PZ0A050H và PZ0A100H) còn đầy đủ dây jack ko bao test 

Giá tàu nhanh: 1tr5 cho cả 2 em
- bộ phát xung của vexta 

Giá: 250k/em
- Đống này bán lấy linh kiện ( 100w và 200w mrj2s)

Giá: 400k cho tất cả
- Đống này cũng vậy luôn của yaskawa

Giá: 300k cho tất cả
- Cặp vai bằng gang chuẩn bài cho mấy cây rail bản 15 dài tầm 400 hay 500 gì đó

Giá: 400k
- Nguồn cách ly như hình

Giá: 50k/em
- yaskawa sigma 2 100w có kèm giảm tốc như hình

Giá: 500k
call, sms, zalo viber cho em ạ
thanks các bác
0917 một không 9 664

----------


## Minh Phúc

"Máy phay cầm tay như hình ạ ( japan) điện 110V"
con này công suất ntn z bác?

----------


## ductrung

Lấy mớ j2s với yakawa lấy linh kiện nha

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## dobinh1961

lên đầu nhé

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

-Combo THK Kr33 hành trình 200 bản 60 đẹp long lanh.( còn đủ sensor)

- Nguyên đống step 5phase của Vexta motor có kèm hamonic size nhỏ. ( 1 con motor bị kẹt, đầu hamonic vẫn hoàn hảo)


Giá: 1tr5 cho tất cả 7 bộ
- Dcsero của Mỹ S642-1A với size này e nghĩ tầm 200w 

Giá: 300k/em
- Biến thế 380/220v ra 110v 0.25KVA

Giá: 500k
- Món này hay đây ạ: máy bắn tia UV gồm 1 nguồn và 4 đầu dẫn tia.( công dụng các bác chịu khó tìm hiểu ạ nhưng đại loại là ứng dụng trong việc hàn gắn bằng keo)


Giá: 800k
Thanks các bác: nhớ add Zalo của em hoặc viber ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mới CNC

Tạm ghạch đống 7 bộ 5 phase step+ drive nhé Quảng.

----------


## sales247

Gạch Quảng bộ phát UV nhé, sáng mai liên hệ

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- 6 cái chắn bụi như hình( em có để cây thước cho các bác dễ hình dung) 


giá: 300k cho tất cả
- Nguyên một mớ bát bắt motor size 57( tầm 40 cái)

Giá: 500k to tất cả
- Màn hình máy tính( tầm 14 15 inch) tất cả đều lên điện bthuong

Giá: 300k/em màu trắng là màn hình cảm ứng
- Biến tần ve chai 1hp

Giá ve chai: 100k
- Ben xoay của ghế ngồi văn phòng ( mới chưa sử dụng)

Giá: 150k/em
- Tấm thau tản nhiệt nặng hơn 4kg

Giá: 500k
- Em alpha step size 98 có kèm giảm tốc tặng kèm em step 5 pha có giảm tốc
Giá: 250k
- Nguồn như hình

Giá: 300k/em
- khớp 6-10

Giá: 90k/em
- cặp driver như hình

giá: 100k cho cả 2
- Motor J2S 750W kẹt cốt

Giá: 100k
- Tay điều khiển 4 chiều

giá: 100k
- Như hình

giá: 100k
- Đống ở giữa

giá: 100k
- Đống khí nén

Giá: 500k
- như hình

Giá: 100k
- Như hình đồ rất đẹp

Giá: 250k
- Rail bi đũa ( những cây có băng keo quấn là 2 cặp) hành trình tầm từ 80 đến 100
Giá: 450k cho tất cả
- UDX5114N cho các bác lấy linh kiện

Giá: 400k cho tất cả
Thanks các bác
lh: chữ ký ạ

----------


## hung1706

em lấy đống bat motor nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## jeanvaljean

[QUOTE=quangnguyen89ck;115797]- 6 cái chắn bụi như hình( em có để cây thước cho các bác dễ hình dung) 


giá: 300k cho tất cả

Em lay đống chắn bụi.... bac de cho em nha
Tam 0909040310

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Bác cho đăng kí con máy phay 500K và 2 driver 2 pha 100K.
Mai bác nhắn tin STK qua giúp
Thanks,

----------


## vndic

Mình lấy 
- 1 Ben xoay của ghế ngồi văn phòng ( mới chưa sử dụng) -Giá: 150k/em
- Cặp driver như hình - giá: 100k cho cả 2 
- Đống ở giữa giá: 100k

----------


## legiao

Mình lấy moto alpha+5pha nhé cho stk chuyển tiền đê

----------


## hoangmanh

Màn hình vi tính cảm ứng còn không quảng còn mình lấy nhé

----------


## Gamo

> em lấy đống bat motor nhé


Hehe tau đi đêm với bác Quảng ùi. Để lấy về anh em mình chia

----------


## writewin

http://i1313.photobucket.com/albums/...pslmilv0pc.jpg

bộ này còn ko em, anh đang cần ray ngắn mới dài tầm 50cm bản 15 đến 20 là dc, em có cho anh xin cái hình dc mai anh chuyển khoản lấy luôn^^

với bộ alfa 66ac còn ko, còn thì anh lấy luôn

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> http://i1313.photobucket.com/albums/...pslmilv0pc.jpg
> 
> bộ này còn ko em, anh đang cần ray ngắn mới dài tầm 50cm bản 15 đến 20 là dc, em có cho anh xin cái hình dc mai anh chuyển khoản lấy luôn^^
> 
> với bộ alfa 66ac còn ko, còn thì anh lấy luôn


em bán hết rùi anh

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Step 2 phase vexta thần thánh đúng giá ve chai.

Tổng nặng tầm 35kg, driver thì vỏ ngoài hơi móp méo xí, bên trong thì ngon lành và 97,8% còn hoạt động ngon. motô có kẹt
Giá: 30k/kg
- Đống ecode như hình.

Giá: 500k
- Đống domino như hình

giá: 500k
- Mớ servo yaskawa 6 cái chạy pul dir 2 cái chạy speed touque. động cơ kẹt

Giá: sold
- Quạt lắp tủ điện 220v rất mạnh.

Giá: 100k/em có 6 em
- 2 cái driver Mr-c10A bị tèo ( còn rất đẹp) 

giá: 100k cho cả 2
- 3 em MR-J2-40B như hình

Giá: Sold
- 5 con động cơ Fanuc còn rất đẹp 200w

giá: sold
- 1 em NSK như hình, đẹp và trất'ssss báo lỗi. dây cáp đầy đủ
Giá: 600k
thanks các bác. 
LH: 0917 một không 9 664. em ưu tiên call, sms, zalo,viber ạ
thank các bác

----------


## legiao

Để a 3 cái quạt nhé

----------


## cuongmay

để anh 2 cái  Mr-c10A nha Quảng , sáng t2 A ghé .

----------


## winstarvn

Em lấy con esa nsk bị báo lỗi về nghiên cứu nha bác

----------


## elkun24

> - Đống ecode như hình.
> 
> Giá: 500k


Đống encoder lỗ phi mấy bác ?

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Còn lại 3 cái quạt m lấy nhé. 0905019904

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Còn lại 3 cái quạt m lấy nhé. 0905019904


chậm chân mất rồi..
Bác chia em 1 cái em gắn vô máy tính cho mát dc ko ah

----------


## dobinh1961

Cần quạt 1.6a 12v thổi tung tụ không

----------


## ktshung

Anh ôm đống đriver môt nhé

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Cần quạt 1.6a 12v thổi tung tụ không


Máy tính cùi mía nen moi phimai gan them quat
Con 12v 1.6 A gan vo chac nó nuốt cái nguồn cùi bắp của em mat

----------


## vndic

[QUOTE=quangnguyen89ck;117406]- Step 2 phase vexta thần thánh đúng giá ve chai.

Tổng nặng tầm 35kg, driver thì vỏ ngoài hơi móp méo xí, bên trong thì ngon lành và 97,8% còn hoạt động ngon. motô có kẹt
Giá: 30k/kg
Mình lấy đám này nhe

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## legiao

Chuyển tiền 3 cái quạt rồi nhé

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Vitme bi 25 bước 10 hành trình 900 hoạt động hoàn hảo 2 cây nặng tầm 30kg

Giá: 110k/kg 
- Đống Sanyo 400w như hình ạ, driver báo lỗi bán theo kiểu lỗi ạ. đ

giá: 600k tất cả.
lh: 0917 một không 9 664 
em ưu tiên call, sms, zalo và viber ạ
thanks các bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> - Đống Sanyo 400w như hình ạ, driver báo lỗi bán theo kiểu lỗi ạ. đ
> 
> giá: 600k tất cả.
> lh: 0917 một không 9 664 
> em ưu tiên call, sms, zalo và viber ạ
> thanks các bác


Hốt về sửa lổi

----------


## manipul

> Hốt về sửa lổi


Nhanh khiếp, sửa lỗi ko dc thì để em nhe.

----------


## CNC abc

> 6 cái chắn bụi như hình( em có để cây thước cho các bác dễ hình dung) 
> 
> 
> giá: 300k cho tất cả
> 
> Em lay đống chắn bụi.... bac de cho em nha
> Tam 0909040310


@Bác Jeanvaijean: Chắn bụi bác dùng hết k? chia cho em 2 cái đc k ạ?

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Servo yaskawa như hình, cho các bác lấy công suất hay chạy chế độ gì thì tùy ạ. chỉ có driver hàng tháo tủ còn rất đẹp

Giá: 100k/ bộ ( có 6 bộ)
- Bình khí trung gian của Nhật, có 2 van điều áp như hình

giá: 600k
- Combo IAI bản 100 hành trình 500 thân bằng thép


Giá:90k/kg( nặng tầm 12 13kg còn rất đẹp) ( chỉ bán trong vòng 38 tiếng tính từ thời điểm post bài)
- Combo Z đủ khớp nối, gỗi BK như hình ( htrinh tầm 50 đến 60mm)

Giá: 380k ( chỉ bán trong vòng 38 tiếng tính từ thời điểm post bài)
- Nguồn 3 pha 380v như hình
giá: sold
- combo mini có con step 5 pha size 46 bước 1 htrinh tầm 30

giá: sold
- cây ben và tay kẹp máy ép nhựa hành trình tầm 900 tặng thêm 1 tay kẹp còn đẹp

giá: 600k
- Thắng từ như hình, tổng 13 em

giá: sold cho cả 13 em
- Mớ relay 110v, 220v, 24v và những thứ như hình( kèm cả cái bo và 2 cb

giá: sold cho tất cả
- máy bơm keo musashi (full linh kiện lạ, ko nắp) 

giá: 500k
- 3 cái nguồn như hình( tặng kèm đống nguồn hư kế bên)


giá: 380k cho tất cả
- Bàn XY vitme thường và rail đũa như hình, bộ X bị mất bi đũa ạ, 


 giá: nặng 14kg. sold 
- cây ben chống xoay có trượt bi dẫn hướng

giá: sold
- cặp ben phi 90 hành trình 60 có van điều khiển

giá: 500k
- 2 cây ben xoay nhỏ và mắt khe

giá: sold
 - 4 bộ Bruless motor vexta 60w, driver 40w có kèm giảm tốc

giá: sold
- servo mitshu MR-J2-40A ( driver lỗi AE9)

giá: sold
- Biến áp 2 ngõ ra

giá: 400k
- bộ điều khiển cnc mitshu gãy bo

giá: 100k
- HMI mitshu(hư) và bo máy tính

giá: 100k
- bộ servo yaskawa full linh kiện, cho các bác lấy linh kiện


giá: 100k/bộ
- bộ sạc ắc quy như hình

giá: sold
- Encoder

giá: sold
- nguồn

giá: sold
- Motor servo pana 400w

giá: sold
thank các bác.
lh: 0917 một không 9 664

----------


## hlphuocson

Chào anh,
Anh cho em đặt "2 cây ben xoay nhỏ và mắt khe". Anh cho em stk t chuyển tiền thanh toán nhé.
À anh cho em hỏi 2 Ben phi 90 anh có bản lẻ 1 cái không anh?

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## jeanvaljean

Em gạch:
combo mini có step 5 phase size 46 buoc 1 hanh trinh tầm 30 giá 100k

bác cho em xin đia chỉ em phi tới hốt..

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## BKH

> - Servo yaskawa như hình, cho các bác lấy công suất hay chạy chế độ gì thì tùy ạ. chỉ có driver hàng tháo tủ còn rất đẹp
> 
> Giá: 100k/ bộ ( có 6 bộ)
> - Bình khí trung gian của Nhật, có 2 van điều áp như hình
> 
> giá: 600k
> - Combo IAI bản 100 hành trình 500 thân bằng thép
> 
> 
> ...


Gạch đống relay và thắng từ nha

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## ali35

> - Nguồn 3 pha 380v như hình
> giá: 300k
> 
> - Thắng từ như hình, tổng 13 em
> 
> giá: 300k cho cả 13 em
> 
> - Mớ relay 110v, 220v, 24v và những thứ như hình( kèm cả cái bo và 2 cb
> 
> ...


em lấy mấy món này nhé bác cho em cái địa chỉ ạ,mai em ghé lấy

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Trucvt

Em gạch bộ nạp accu nhé.

Thanks!

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Totdo

Lấy bộ nguồn 3 pha 380 như hình nhé bác chủ
Nhắn giúp stk 

Minh: O935417382

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## ktshung

Em lấy đống nguồn 380k bác nhé

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Osillo như hình của Hitachi 100Mhz
[IMG]_MG_8754 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1500k
- 2 combo như hình cây dài htrinh tầm 150 bước 1( nó hơi xộc xệch chỗ bạc đạn gần cốt bắt motor còn lại vitme ko rơ rão gì) cây ngắn xài bthuong) 
[IMG]_MG_8776 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 150k
- Nguyên đống Driver như hình cho các bác lấy linh kiện
[IMG]_MG_8756 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1000k
- Đống Biến Tần cho các bác lấy linh kiện( 4kw, 1,5kw, 750w, 400w)
[IMG]_MG_8757 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]Giá: 500k
- Hộp số như hình
[IMG]_MG_8758 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_8759 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k
- Driver CKD như hình
[IMG]_MG_8760 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k
- Driver servo Toshiba( đời tương đối mới) 750w chạy xung chiều
[IMG]_MG_8761 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 900k
- asm66aa cốt răng 
[IMG]_MG_8762 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 100k
- Như hình
[IMG]_MG_8763 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 100k
- Bộ điều chỉnh công suất SCR 30A
[IMG]_MG_8764 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k
- Bàn XY mini htrinh tầm 60, full nhôm, rail con lăn, có 2 con step 5 pha như hình
[IMG]_MG_8765 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1000k
- Đám encoder( ngon lành), nguồn 5v, s7-200 hư, cảm biến phát hiện lửa
[IMG]_MG_8766 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 600k
- Em motor FUJI 200w
[IMG]_MG_8779 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 150k
- 3 Em mottor keyence 1 con 400w, 2 con 200w kẹt cốt
[IMG]_MG_8768 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k
- Cặp vitme 2020 htrinh 150 ngon lành
[IMG]_MG_8769 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 150k
- Đám quạt kèm HMI hư như hình
[IMG]_MG_8770 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 100k
- Khoảng 40 con cóc đạp chân và phít cắm
[IMG]_MG_8772 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_8773 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
- Mớ rail con lăn như hình
[IMG]_MG_8775 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k
- 3 driver linear motion
[IMG]_MG_8777 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 300k
- Con mottor 5 pha kèm hộp hamonic size 86 hơi sượng xíu
[IMG]_MG_8778 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k
- mớ đồ hơi gồm ben hơi van điều khiển và đồng hồ..linh tinh
[IMG]_MG_8780 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 300k
- Acservo NSK đầy đủ dây jack kèm sơ đồ xung chiều hoạt động hoàn hảo ạ
[IMG]_MG_8106 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_8108 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
- Vitme Phi 20 bước 10 ngon lành hành trình tầm 900 tổng dài tầm 1m2
[IMG]IMG_6004 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 65k/kg mỗi cây nặng tầm 15kg
Thank các bác
LH : 0917 Một không 9 664  cửa hành Linh Kiện Máy CNC số 40/30 đường TL13 P.Thạnh Lộc Q12

----------


## itanium7000

Em lấy con Oscilloscope Hitachi (mục 1) và đống driver (mục 3) nhé.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## ducduy9104

> 2 combo như hình cây dài htrinh tầm 150 bước 1( nó hơi xộc xệch chỗ bạc đạn gần cốt bắt motor còn lại vitme ko rơ rão gì) cây ngắn xài bthuong) 
> 
> Giá: 150k


Gạch cái này về test motor nhé.

Bác chủ post ảnh vào forum luôn cho tiện. Post qua bucket không hiển thị được vì thu phí rồi.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

các bác không thấy hình thì click trực tiếp vào phottobucket của em nha, em đang tìm cách khác co hình qua ạ. thanks các bác

----------


## thuyetnq

> - Khoảng 40 con cóc đạp chân và phít cắm
> 
> [IMG]_MG_8772 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]_MG_8773 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> giá: 500k


 Trời đất giá siêu rẻ ,đang cần mấy con,Bác nào hốt chia giúp cho mình một ít nhé ,ôm nguyên đống về thì oải quá.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aiemphuong

> - 2 combo như hình cây dài htrinh tầm 150 bước 1( nó hơi xộc xệch chỗ bạc đạn gần cốt bắt motor còn lại vitme ko rơ rão gì) cây ngắn xài bthuong) 
> [IMG]_MG_8776 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> Giá: 150k
> 
> - Cặp vitme 2020 htrinh 150 ngon lành
> [IMG]_MG_8769 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> Giá: 150k
> 
> - Con mottor 5 pha kèm hộp hamonic size 86 hơi sượng xíu
> ...



tạm gạch mấy món này nha Quảng, đã inbox zalo

----------


## hoahong102

Mình lấy mớ chân đạp, phích cắm

----------


## emptyhb

Quảng ơi lấy 3 cái driver limo nhé

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

update update

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Update
- 1.Driver 2 phase dòng 4A, điện áp 24v như hình, 
[IMG]_MG_8977 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k/bộ
- 2.Motor step 2 phase size 57 loại tuong duong PK264 vexta.
[IMG]_MG_8975 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 50k/con
- 3.Combo 4driver 5 pha  vexta, 24v dòng 1.4A hàng rất đẹp, có sơ đồ dây tín hiệu nối mach3
[IMG]_MG_8524 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_8525 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 400k/combo ( 100k/1driver)
- 4.Ðống step driver 5 phase linh tinh lấy linh kiện
[IMG]_MG_8973 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k
- 5.Ðầu cân và Loadcell ( có 1 cái điện áp 110vac) còn loadcell thì mới100% loại 300kgf và 600kgf, các bác lấy 1 trong 2 loại
[IMG]_MG_8970 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_8972 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 700k/bộ
- 6. 4 thắng từ thêm encoder và cảm biến khe nhu hình
[IMG]_MG_8969 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_8968 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 500k
- 7.Brusless kèm cảm biến tiệm cận và cây vitme mini nhu hình
[IMG]_MG_8966 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k
- 8. Mớ mottor gồm 1 em dc, 1 em yaskawa 400w sigma1( quay êm mà ch?c tèo), 1 em Fuji ( còn êm) 1 em HC-PQ400W( Khả năng sống cao, và 1 em mottor 100w j2s quay êm)
[IMG]_MG_8965 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 400k
- 9.Mớ rail nhu hình, còn truợt êm ? ( cây dài nhất 400 đến 500)
[IMG]_MG_8963 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: tất cả 400k
- 10.Driver step 2 pha diện 110v và 2 con động co step 2 pha size 86 nhu hình
[IMG]_MG_8962 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 600k cho tất cả
- 11. Nguồn 5v,cộng trừ 12v nhu hình.  new
[IMG]_MG_8961 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 65k/em
-12. Cặp eke nhôm
[IMG]_MG_8959 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k/cái.
- 13.Bộ phát xung cầm tay( cho zô mach3 ok)
[IMG]_MG_8957 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 300k

----------


## emptyhb

Lấy thêm tay quay nhé Quang ơi!

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

ok anh, thanks, e gửi cùng 3 driver limo luôn nhé

----------

emptyhb

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- 13.Bộ phát xung cầm tay( cho zô mach3 ok)
[IMG]_MG_8957 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 300k
- 14.Jack tín hiệu 20 chân lõi âm 
[IMG]_MG_8955 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_8956 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 50k
- 15.Jack tín hiệu 2 đầu lõi 20 chân đầu dương
[IMG]_MG_8954 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_8953 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 30k
- 16.Bo driver Brusless điên 220v
[IMG]_MG_8951 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 30k/bộ
-17. Tay máy 3 bậc tự do kèm theo 3 driver dkhien motor step
[IMG]_MG_8945 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_8946 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_8948 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 900k
-18. Cặp ben IAI truợt tròn dẫn huớng hành trình 200, 250, sdung động co bước 
[IMG]_MG_8942 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k/cặp

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- 19.Cụm co cấu phức tạp ( mỗi cụm có một cặp truơt, nhỏ hành trình 70, lớn htrình 100)
[IMG]_MG_8941 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_8940 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k cho cả 2
-20. 2 nguồn 5v 3A kèm 4rờ le, dèn led và cảm biến lửa
[IMG]_MG_8939 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k
-21. PLC và HMI nhu hình
[IMG]_MG_8937 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_8938 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1tr

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

-22. Bộ chuyển đổi tín hiệu 
[IMG]_MG_8949 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 300k/bộ
- 23. 3 em step size 60 loại 2 pha có encoder rất mạnh của Sanyodenki
[IMG]_MG_8936 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
-24 Máy cnc Ðài Loan, hành trình tầm 400x 400( cái này nên tăng cứng bằng cách thêm cây trượt thay bộ trượt tròn nha các bác) có kèm 2 driver step vi bước 50.000 xung của Ðài Loan luôn ?
[IMG]_MG_8930 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_8932 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_8933 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_8931 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 4tr900k
LH: 0917 môt không 9 664. hoặc ghé cửa hành Linh Kiện Máy CNC số (40 trên 30) đường TL13 P.Thạnh Lộc Q12
em uu tiên Call, SMS, ZALO Và Viber ?
thanks các bác

----------


## huyquynhbk

driver nhatson còn k quảng ơi?

----------


## trucnguyen

Lấy đám bộ chuyển đổi tính hiệu nhé Quảng

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## nqhung07

Cho mình gạch bộ này nhé. Sáng mai mình nhắn tin vô điện thoại Quảng xin địa chỉ nhận. Cho thêm mã, tên sản phẩm để tra thông số? (tổng dài, cân nặng, tải,...)

-18. Cặp ben IAI truợt tròn dẫn huớng hành trình 200, 250, sdung động co bước 
[IMG]_MG_8942 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k/cặp[/QUOTE]

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Hung rau

lấy 3 motor size 60 của sanyo denki nhé Quảng 

và cụm này nhé

Hùng 0903065560

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## ali35

- 6. 4 thắng từ thêm encoder và cảm biến khe nhu hình
[IMG]_MG_8969 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_8968 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 500k

em lấy cái này nhé bác,lát sms cho bác,mớ ben hơi,van,linh tinh chưa ai lấy em lấy lun nhé

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## jeanvaljean

Thắng từ servo còn con nào ko bác...

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> - 6. 4 thắng từ thêm encoder và cảm biến khe nhu hình
> [IMG]_MG_8969 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]_MG_8968 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> Giá: 500k
> 
> em lấy cái này nhé bác,lát sms cho bác,mớ ben hơi,van,linh tinh chưa ai lấy em lấy lun nhé


Mớ encoder với cảm biến khe còn không bác?

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. Mớ rơle Kính 12, 24, 110v chủ yếu 220v
[IMG]_MG_9283 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k
2.Đống MRC-10A điện 110v không motor hàng sọt bán theo kiểu xác có 1 cái driver j2s kèm theo
[IMG]_MG_9280 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_9282 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 600k
3. Step 2pha M960 thần thánh kèm motor 57 của Mỹ 
[IMG]_MG_9279 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
gIÁ: 600K
4. Đám encoder kèm thắng từ như hình
[IMG]_MG_9278 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k
5. Mr-j2s 10A ( do cái nắp xanh nó bị gãy chốt nên em thay của con 10B do nha hoàn toàn ko ảnh hưởng)
[IMG]_MG_9295 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_9296 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1200k
6. 2 driver Mỹ ĨM83
[IMG]_MG_9277 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 500k
7. Đống Drivẻ 2 pha như hình( cái bự nhất là drivẻ 5 phase)
[IMG]_MG_9281 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 650k
8. PLC CQM1H-CPU11 Rất đẹp
[IMG]_MG_9275 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1150k
9. Đống hình như camera rất phức tạp( có đèn rọi) nặng gần 10kg
[IMG]_MG_9273 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 500k
10. cọng dây máy hàn dài tầm 5-6m
[IMG]_MG_9274 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k
11. Mớ rail nhìn ghê ghê chứ vệ sinh lại chắc ok lắm á, trong đó có cặp NSK bản 20 dài tầm 1m2 có đủ 4 con trượt mà thấy nó kẹt
[IMG]_MG_9287 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 30k/kg
12. Vitme Koruda phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 270 rất thích hợp làm trục Z. có gối KF như hình ( cấp chính xác không cao nên newbie cũng đỡ ngại ạ)
[IMG]_MG_9292 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 400k/cây
13.Combo Z mini Hnahf trình Tầm 60 có con đc step như hình
[IMG]_MG_9289 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 500k
14. Mớ Motor kẹt cốt như hình
[IMG]_MG_9290 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_9291 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 30k/kg
em ưu tiên call, sms, zalo và Viber ạ
LH: 0917108 SÁU SÁU 4 
hoặc ghé cửa hàng* Linh Kiện Máy CNC* số 40/30 đường TL 13 P. Thạnh Lộc Q12 
Thanks các bác

----------


## Ninh Tran

em lấy món số 4 encoder thắng từ 200k nhé.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## waranty

> 11. Mớ rail nhìn ghê ghê chứ vệ sinh lại chắc ok lắm á, trong đó có cặp NSK bản 20 dài tầm 1m2 có đủ 4 con trượt mà thấy nó kẹt
> [IMG]_MG_9287 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> Giá: 30k/kg


Bác cho em gạch cặp NSK bản 20 dài tầm 1m2 có đủ 4 con trượt. Cho em xin stk để em ck. ĐT e: 0988.4OO-7/5//5
Thanks bác!

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Bác cho em gạch cặp NSK bản 20 dài tầm 1m2 có đủ 4 con trượt. Cho em xin stk để em ck. ĐT e: 0988.4OO-7/5//5
> Thanks bác!


bác ơi em bán hết nguyên mớ nha bác @@.

----------


## waranty

> bác ơi em bán hết nguyên mớ nha bác @@.


Thế thì nhường các bác khác vậy. Mình lính mới tò te, đang tập toẹ thôi  :Frown: 
Thanks bạn!

----------


## ngocdong2001

Bác chụp giúp thông số mấy cái hộp điện món số 9 & coi dùm cọng dây máy hàn ngoài đầu dây điện thì có đầu hơi vô ko? Có thì mình lấy.

----------


## Dainamcnc

Gạch cây visme hành 20 bước 5 hành trình 270 nha Quảng. Nãy anh mới gọi.

----------


## futurenguyen

> Update
> - 9.Mớ rail nhu hình, còn truợt êm ? ( cây dài nhất 400 đến 500)
> [IMG]_MG_8963 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> Giá: tất cả 400k


e lấy cái này

----------


## futurenguyen

> - 15.Jack tín hiệu 2 đầu lõi 20 chân đầu dương
> [IMG]_MG_8954 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]_MG_8953 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> Giá: 30k


lấy 2 sợi này nữa vs cái trên

----------


## futurenguyen

> 1. Mớ rơle Kính 12, 24, 110v chủ yếu 220v
> [IMG]_MG_9283 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> Giá: 200k


cái này nữa

----------


## ghoang

9. Đống hình như camera rất phức tạp( có đèn rọi) nặng gần 10kg
[IMG]_MG_9273 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 500k

A lấy đám này nha Quảng

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Duc87hp

> 11. Mớ rail nhìn ghê ghê chứ vệ sinh lại chắc ok lắm á, trong đó có cặp NSK bản 20 dài tầm 1m2 có đủ 4 con trượt mà thấy nó kẹt
> [IMG]_MG_9287 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> Giá: 30k/kg
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4pvblc4uB


tất cả ray đều có con trượt hả b, chỗ này bao nhiêu cân

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. Cảm biến tiệm cận ( hàng của Châu Âu) đồ mới chưa xài, không có jack
[IMG]20170821_210727 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: nhỏ 30k, lớn 40k
2. Đống Servo 100w như hình ( loại này chạy xung được các bác ráng mò) điện áp 110v
[IMG]20170821_210755 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20170821_231251 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20170821_231303 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 160k/kg cả đống tầm 23 24kg.
3. 2 em encoder như hình ạ
[IMG]20170821_210747 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: cả cặp 400k
4. Driver CKD như hình
[IMG]20170821_210800 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 500k/em
5. Hộp số các loại
[IMG]20170821_210855 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20170821_210903 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20170821_210917 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20170821_210845 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20170821_210813 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
LH: 0917 một không 9 664 hoặc ghé cửa hàng *Linh Kiện Máy CNC* số 40/30 TL 13 P. Thạnh Lộc Q12
thannks các bác

----------


## conga

Quang ơi, có cặp ray Hiwin hay TBI nào bản 20 dài 1m50 ko

----------


## ngocsut

A cứ gạch đám servo 100w 110v đã, mai trao đổi cụ thể e nhé

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## ha102

12. Vitme Koruda phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 270 rất thích hợp làm trục Z. có gối KF như hình ( cấp chính xác không cao nên newbie cũng đỡ ngại ạ)

Giá: 400k/cây



Bác cho em hỏi cây này còn hàng không ạ.
Hoặc bác có cây vít me nào đường kính từ 12 đến 16 hành trình khoảng 200mm và có cả ổ bi KF ở 2 đầu thì báo em với.

P/S; Số điện thoại của bác là số nào ạ, vì em thấy số trên và dưới khác nhau, ở trên là 8 dưới là 9

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> 12. Vitme Koruda phi 20 bước 5 hành trình 270 rất thích hợp làm trục Z. có gối KF như hình ( cấp chính xác không cao nên newbie cũng đỡ ngại ạ)
> 
> Giá: 400k/cây
> 
> 
> 
> Bác cho em hỏi cây này còn hàng không ạ.
> Hoặc bác có cây vít me nào đường kính từ 12 đến 16 hành trình khoảng 200mm và có cả ổ bi KF ở 2 đầu thì báo em với.
> 
> P/S; Số điện thoại của bác là số nào ạ, vì em thấy số trên và dưới khác nhau, ở trên là 8 dưới là 9


dạ còn 2 cây nha bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. PLC Omron( hàng khủng) có modul phát xung, analog, lên nguồn ngon lành ạ
[IMG]20170827_181108 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20170827_181100 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k/kg ( mỗi bộ tầm từ 4 đến 5kg)
2. Mớ xác lấy linh kiện ạ
[IMG]20170827_181121 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 45k/kg
3. Loadcell và bộ khuyếch đại
[IMG]20170827_181131 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 400k
4. Bộ xử lý ảnh panasonic cắm màn hình còn hiện giao diện ( thiếu camera) 
[IMG]20170827_181215 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k
5. Bộ xử lý ảnh keyence thiếu camera
[IMG]20170827_181219 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 100k
6. Màn hình màu 5,7 Inch hơi mờ, cảm ứng tốt, còn cáp nối với PLC pannasonic
[IMG]20170827_181229 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20170827_181236 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 800k
7.Màn Hình omron trắng đen NT31 
[IMG]20170827_181246 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]\
[IMG]20170827_181255 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 400k
8. Mớ encoder 250 xung, 300 xung, 500 xung 100 xung.
[IMG]20170827_181303 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1tr
9. Nguồn siemen 24v 2A
[IMG]20170827_181341 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k
10. Biến Tần cổ yaskawa 1hp
[IMG]20170827_181318 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 150k
11. PLC KOYO (ngon) soft free internet  như hình
[IMG]20170827_181408 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 300k/bộ
12. Đồng hồ nhiệt 
[IMG]20170827_181351 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 100k/cái
Thanks các bác
lh: 0917 một không 9 664 hoặc ghé cửa hàng* Linh Kiện Máy CNC* số 40/30 tl13 p. thạnh lộc Q12 ạ

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- Step 3 phase Size khủng cho các bác làm máy bự, 3 con bự đi kèm với 2 driver moment 6N.M có 2 con kèm cả giảm tốc 1:10 ( Có 1 driver điều khiển được 2 con motor ) Còn lại con màu trắng điều khiển 2 con motor 4N.M
Chạy xung chiều, hàng của Đức ạ
 [IMG]20170912_172105 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20170912_172111 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20170912_172118 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20170912_172121 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20170912_172134 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 3 con bự kèm 2 driver giá 3tr, driver còn lại điều khiển 2 motor giá 1tr5. LẤY HẾT NHƯ HÌNH GIÁ 4TR
có số lượng ạ  :Big Grin: 
Thanks các bác

----------


## MinhPT

> - Step 3 phase Size khủng cho các bác làm máy bự, 3 con bự đi kèm với 2 driver moment 6N.M có 2 con kèm cả giảm tốc 1:10 ( Có 1 driver điều khiển được 2 con motor ) Còn lại con màu trắng điều khiển 2 con motor 4N.M
> Chạy xung chiều, hàng của Đức ạ
>  [IMG]20170912_172105 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]20170912_172111 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]20170912_172118 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]20170912_172121 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]20170912_172134 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> Giá: 3 con bự kèm 2 driver giá 3tr, driver còn lại điều khiển 2 motor giá 1tr5. LẤY HẾT NHƯ HÌNH GIÁ 4TR
> có số lượng ạ 
> Thanks các bác


Đã chuyển 4tr mua đống này. 

Thanks

----------


## elenercom

Gạch cái màn nt31 nhé Quảng. Tks

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## cnc24

Em gạch mớ encoder với cái biến tần cổ.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- 1. plc Omron CQM1 CPU21 như hình, có modul in out và AD DA , hoạt động hoàn hảo.
[IMG]20171001_224857 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1tr
- 2. CQM1H CPU21 có modul in out và AD DA hoạt động hoàn hảo
[IMG]20171001_224845 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171001_224851 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1tr4
- 3. Motor Sigma 5 50w kèm giảm tốc( hàng chưa xài)
[IMG]20171001_224902 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 300k
- 4. Eziservo Dòng 4A, cốt 8mm 
[IMG]20171001_224930 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 300k/em
- 5. Encoder 3600xung( hàng chưa xài)
[IMG]20171001_224922 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 300k
- 6. kv40dr KEYENCE
[IMG]20171001_224937 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 900k
- 7. Servo THK kèm combo THK hành trinhg 50mm 
[IMG]20171001_224948 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 500k
- 8. Đống linh tinh như hình 
[IMG]20171001_225016 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 500k
- 9. PLC  koyo có modul AD-DA 
[IMG]20171001_225103 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171001_225110 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 600k/bộ
- 10. Em motor Vexta  tương đương với PK 2913 hơi sượng 
[IMG]20171001_225034 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171001_225038_001 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 300k
- 11. Driver Pana 100w như hình
[IMG]20171001_224959 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171001_225004 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k
- 12. PLC CPM 2A báo lỗi
[IMG]20171001_225048 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k
- 13. Máy Musashi dây đai như hình 200x200x50
[IMG]20171001_225058 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1500k
lh: 0917 một không 9 664
Hoặc ghé cửa hành *Linh Kiện Máy CNC* số 40/30 TL13 P.Thạnh Lộc Q12
Thanks các bác

----------


## nqhung07

Bác cho gạch encoder 3600 xung nhe

----------


## huyquynhbk

gạch e omron 3600 xung nhé bác quảng

----------


## sonnc1990

Mục số 7 em xin phép hỏi ngu bác chút là e định lấy làm trục z mini thì có nâng hạ nổi vật 3kg ko bác. E cần lực tỳ mạnh mà to quá khó lắp máy

----------


## waranty

- 7. Servo THK kèm combo THK hành trinhg 50mm  => XIN LỖI, CHO EM HỦY GẠCH EM NÀY NHÉ. Thanks bác!

----------


## elenercom

Tạm gạch cái PLC CPM2A nhé Quảng. Tks

----------


## dangkhoi

còn đóng linh tinh ko bác

----------


## Hung rau

Gạch biến tần cổ 1hp nhé Quãng !

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- 1. Combo Z, hành trình tầm 170 vitme phi 10 bước 5, rail THK SR15, full nhôm, rộng 150, dài tầm 320, mặt bích servo 200w 400w nặng 8,5kg,sensor đầy đủ đẹp long lanh,
[IMG]20171009_214329 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171009_214308 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171009_214315 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171009_214321 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171009_214343 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171009_214951 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 950k
- 2. Cặp Driver 1kw của Samsung, xài dễ như Yaskawa, đẹp như mới, dây điện nguyên zin nhà sản xuất, Tặng kèm 2 con motor 750w hơi rít, ( tuong thích với driver và còn rất đẹp nhưng không hiểu sao quay hơi rít), và tặng kèm giảm tốc 750w thêm 1 em noise fillter 40A tất cả đều đẹp long lanh.
[IMG]20171009_213645 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171009_213829 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171009_213901 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171009_213947 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171009_214924 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá cho cặp driver 6900K
- 3. bo cách ly input, output của Samsung
[IMG]20171009_215105 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- 4. Khởi động từ 50A nặng 1.3kg
[IMG]20171009_215121 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171009_215128 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 250k
- 5. Cb 50A Chống giật
[IMG]20171009_215137 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 100k
- 6. Role Honeywell của EU
 [IMG]20171009_215144 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171009_215200 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: Tất cả 500k
- 7. Cb như hình, 5A, 10A, 20A
[IMG]20171009_215436 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k tất cả
- 8. Quạt 220w Taiwan 16w
[IMG]20171009_220126 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 90k/cặp
lh: 0917 một không 9 6 sáu 4 em uu tiên call, sms, zalo, viber ?. 
Thanks các bác

----------


## futurenguyen

"3. Step 2pha M960 thần thánh kèm motor 57 của Mỹ "
Bộ này còn ko bác

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

update
1. ASD12 A-C Rất đẹp
[IMG]20171110_224345 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171110_224537 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1tr
2. Đống linh tinh như hình ( mấy cục van đồng đã tầm 1,5kg rồi ạ)
[IMG]20171110_224117 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
3. vitme ghê ghê  :Smile: )) dài tầm 700 
[IMG]20171110_224043 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k/cây
4. Đầu đọc mã vạch
[IMG]20171110_224309 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k
5. Nguồn 24v 2.1A
[IMG]20171110_224312 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 150k
6. Combo 4 driver 2 pha paker dòng 5A kèm bộ phát xung 4 trục và modul mở rộng ( điện áp 110v made in USA)
[IMG]20171110_224219 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171110_224237 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1900k
7. 7driver 5 phase như hình, hàng lượm sọt, lên điện bình thường
[IMG]20171110_224257 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 250k/cái lẻ, lấy hết 200k/cái

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

8. Đống đồ hơi  như hình
[IMG]20171110_224331 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1tr
9. Hộp số sưu tầm tỉ số 1: 750
[IMG]20171110_224315 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 100k
10. 3 con motor pk596 vexta nhìn ghê ghê không muốn sờ zô 
[IMG]20171110_224201 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: bán  kiểu phế liệu 150k/3con
11. Mớ Modul PLC như hình có sao bán vậy
[IMG]20171110_224336 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1000k
12. Bánh xe 
[IMG]20171110_224107 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 500k/4 cái
13. Khớp nối
[IMG]20171108_180213 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
14. Ballreducer tỉ số 1:10 mặt bích chuẩn step size 86 cốt 14mm
[IMG]20171110_224253 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 600k/em
15. Hưởng ứng Apec em bán hộp số APEX cho servo tầm 1,5kw hay 2kw gì đó ko nhớ. đồ mới chưa xài
[IMG]20171110_224140 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 600k
16. Driver 2 pha như hình ( đồ còn chưa xài) 
[IMG]20171110_224305 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 50k/cái
17. 5pha Sanyo denki hàng đẹp, đã test vs mottor size 86 của sanyo rất mượt ạ, điện áp 220v
[IMG]20171110_224544 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 650k/cái
lh: 0917 một không 9 sáu sau 4
Thanks các bác

----------


## secondhand

Lấy mớ driver 2 pha ST11UEV nhé Q! tháo lấy linh kiện  :Wink:

----------


## minhhung999

Lấy 3 con pk596 nhe Q

----------


## kimtuan20021989

[QUOTE=quangnguyen89ck;133492]update
3. vitme ghê ghê  :Smile: )) dài tầm 700 
[IMG]20171110_224043 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k/cây
4. Đầu đọc mã vạch
[IMG]20171110_224309 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k
5. Nguồn 24v 2.1A
[IMG]20171110_224312 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 150k

GẠCH 2 VITME VÀ CÁI ĐẦU ĐỌC MÃ VẠCH NHÉ BÁC

----------


## kimtuan20021989

và gạch cái nguồn 24v nữa, nãy ghi thiếu

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. Miếng lót làm chân máy mini, silicon chống rung rất tốt
[IMG]2017-12-02_10-16-16 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]2017-12-02_10-15-40 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 50k/10 miếng'
2. Cặp ke vuông như hình
[IMG]2017-12-02_10-14-29 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]2017-12-02_10-14-57 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 150k/cặp
3. Cặp DCservo kèm hamonic như hình
[IMG]2017-12-02_10-13-42 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 900k/cặp
4. Cặp combo chạy dây đai như hình, hành trình cây ngắn tầm 300 cây dài tầm 350, có 1 con đc alpha( limo) 66 và 98 còn khá đẹp. dây đai bị hư còn lại còn ngon. cho bác  nào về thay dây đai chạy là ngon lành, 2 cây nặng 14kg
[IMG]2017-12-02_10-12-44 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1400k/cả 2
5. Step 57 dài 75 hàng TQ, cốt 6.35 1.7N.m, khá mạnh
[IMG]2017-12-02_10-09-41 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 120k/em
6. Mớ linh tinh
[IMG]2017-12-02_10-10-39 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 100k
7. Giảm tốc 1:10 của hãng alpha, độ rơ rất nhỏ
[IMG]20171126_223245 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 150k/em
8. Mớ ctắc
[IMG]20171126_223341 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 100k
9. Loại step lai của Sanyodenki, size46 1 cái hộp lớn bao gồm 2 driver nhỏ, như hình
[IMG]20171126_225342 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171126_225348 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171126_225355 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k/bộ( bao gồm 2 driver nhỏ và 2 đcơ nhỏ)
10. Hso hamonic dạng trụ, 1 cái bị lột sạch quần áo, 1 cái thì còn như hình( chuẩn servo 200w 400w)
[IMG]20171126_225852 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171126_225856 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 900k/2 cái
11. bộ xoay bánh răng đường kình tầm 700
[IMG]20171202_161756 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171202_161746 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 300k
thanks các bác
lh: 0917 một không 9 664 
em ưu tiên call, sms zalo và viber ạ. các bác add zalo để hỏi trực tiếp nha có rất nhiều đồ ạ.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

con này ra cot mấy đấy cụ.



> 14. Ballreducer tỉ số 1:10 mặt bích chuẩn step size 86 cốt 14mm
> [IMG]20171110_224253 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]

----------


## Hung rau

Gạch mã số 11 trục xoay bánh răng đường kính 700 nhé Quãng!
Kèm theo 10 cái chân silicone mini luôn!

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

*Big Sale off Giáng sinh*
1.NSK làm trục xoay.
[IMG]_MG_8106 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_MG_8107 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]\
chạy ngon lành ạ
Giá: 1TR5/BỘ ( Chỉ 2 bộ)
2. Giảm tốc như hình ( ITALIA)
[IMG]20171225_115032 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171225_115055 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 250k
3.Giảm tốc cho servo 750w tỉ số 1:15
[IMG]20171225_115149 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 170k
4. Giảm tốc 750w cho servo( chắc nặng cũng 10kg có thể hơn)
[IMG]20171225_115133 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171225_115120 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k
5. ASM98AC-N36 như hình, em ko bao test tại ko có driver, dây còn nguyên vẹn
[IMG]20171225_115240 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171225_115302 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k
6. giảm tốc của alpha tỉ lệ 1:10
[IMG]20171225_115314 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k
7. đc j2s gồm 1 con 750w( kẹt) 2 con 400w( 1 con có thắng và 1 con ko thắng tất cả quay đều êm) và 1 con 100w ( ko có bao test)
[IMG]20171225_115528 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k cho tất cả
8. giảm tốc như hình. 
[IMG]20171225_115335 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k
10. Giảm tốc hamonic 1:50 dễ thương
[IMG]20171225_115647 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171225_115655 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

*Big Sale off Giáng sinh*
11.Giảm tốc không độ rơ như hình. tỉ số 1:9
[IMG]20171225_115744 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 280k
12. Step 57x70 1.7nm
[IMG]20171225_115845 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 120k
13. Step 5 pha như hình, driver Taiwan còn rất đẹp, Đ/C EM569 vexta
[IMG]20171225_115902 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171225_115928 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 2tr5 cho tất cả
14.BTan Fuji 200w
[IMG]20171225_115952 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171225_115946 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 400k
15. BTan Delta 200w
[IMG]20171225_120011 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá 3 con 1tr

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

*Big Sale off Giáng sinh*
16. 2 em 100w omron và toshiba
[IMG]20171225_120019 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171225_120035 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171225_120042 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171225_120027 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 2con 500k
18. Btan 1 ngựa
[IMG]20171225_120300 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171225_120326 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1tr5 2 con, có màn hình như trên hình em up ạ. 
17. tất cả còn lại như hình đồng giá 500k
[IMG]20171225_120131 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171225_120156 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171225_120144 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171225_120226 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171225_120234 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171225_120206 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171225_120211 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171225_120106 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171225_120118 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
LH: 0917 một không 9 66 bốn
Thanks các bác, chúc các bác Giáng Sinh vui vẻ ạ

----------


## phuocviet346

Để anh 1 bộ NSK và mớ motor J2S nha. Đi ngang ngã tư Gò Mây quẳng giúp

----------


## anhcos

Anh lấy con này nha em:
3.Giảm tốc cho servo 750w tỉ số 1:15
Cuối tuần sẽ ghé qua lấy.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## Chim Xanh

Đống đồ hơi còn không bạn ơi?

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## voccnc

[QUOTE=quangnguyen89ck;124183]-

- Đống Biến Tần cho các bác lấy linh kiện( 4kw, 1,5kw, 750w, 400w)
[IMG]_MG_8757 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[/QOUTE]

Bác còn biến tần nào lấy linh kiện k? Em muốn kiếm mấy con igbt

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## huanpt

Bác nào hốt 2 con này chia lại mình 1 con được không ạ? Đa tạ!

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. PLC mitsu như hình, mới tháo máy. cái này em không bao test. 
[IMG]20171229_122953 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1tr5
2. Maý tính công nghiệp PARKER ( chưa sử dụng)
[IMG]20171229_224019 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171229_224235 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171229_224038 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171229_224300 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1tr2
3. PLC Keyence như hình
[IMG]20171229_224120 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 900k
4. Vitmebi 2 cây, 1 cây dài 400 htrinh 350, 1 cây 300 htrinh 250, phi 12 bước 4 hay 5 gì đó, hàng mới của Taiwan
[IMG]20171229_224325 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 500K/2 cây
5. PLC đồng giá
[IMG]20171229_224333 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171229_224339 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171229_224345 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 400k

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

6.Biến tần Delta 1,5kw ,2,2kw
[IMG]20171229_224432 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171229_224432 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171229_224418 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171229_224445 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
GIá: 1,5kw 1tr. 2,2kw 1tr5
7. Cặp ben hơi như hình
[IMG]20171229_224513 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k/cặp
8. 2 driver smartstep Omron, 1 cái 50w, 1 cái 200w, tặng kèm 2 con đc kẹt cứng có 50w(100w) và mớ dây điện linh tinh đi kèm
[IMG]20171229_224556 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 600k cho tất cả (driver bao sống) còn rất đẹp
9. Mớ driver 2 pha như hình
[IMG]20171229_224403 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171229_224354 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 500k
10. Btần 3.7kw  ERIC DRIVER
[IMG]20171225_115802 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171225_115812 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 2tr
Thanks các bác. 
lh: 0917 một không 9 664 em ưu tiên call, sms zalo, viber. add zalo em nha.

----------


## tranhung123456

lấy driver omrom nha Quảng

----------


## dinhquocnghi

Mình lấy cái này nhé bác: 9. Loại step lai của Sanyodenki, size46 1 cái hộp lớn bao gồm 2 driver nhỏ

----------


## sonnc1990

Để e mớ driver 2 phase kia bác nhé. 0945481314

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. 3 cái driver 5 pha như hình, có 1 cái thiếu jack
[IMG]IMG_20180105_211242 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 250k/3 cái
2. loadcell mới. 300kf
[IMG]IMG_20180105_211246 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 250k
3. 6 cục pin như hình
[IMG]IMG_20180105_211249 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k cho tất cả
4.servo omron 200w, đã test ok, đcơ hơi xấu xíu, có giảm tốc mặt bích tỉ số 1:33 của hãng HDHAMONIC như hình 
[IMG]IMG_20180105_211252 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 2500k
5. Nguồn 5v
[IMG]IMG_20180105_211259 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 50k
6. Combo như hình, dài 450 hành trình 300. bản 90 rail hiwin 12, vitme 1510, bản suất khẩu cho Mỹ. hơi ko êm xíu thôi
[IMG]IMG_20180105_211306 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 550k.
7. step 2 phase size 86 dài 130 
[IMG]IMG_20180105_211309 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 650k/con.
Thanks các bác.
Lh: 0917 một không 9 66 bốn
em ưu tiên call, sms, zalo, viber ạ.

----------


## Xuan Gio

Anh lay 2 mon nay nha em.




> 1. 3 cái driver 5 pha như hình, có 1 cái thiếu jack
> [IMG]IMG_20180105_211242 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> giá: 250k/3 cái
> 3. 6 cục pin như hình
> [IMG]IMG_20180105_211249 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> giá: 200k cho tất cả

----------


## dinhquocnghi

6. Combo như hình, dài 450 hành trình 300. bản 90 rail hiwin 12, vitme 1510, bản suất khẩu cho Mỹ. hơi ko êm xíu thôi
Cái này còn không bác, nếu còn thì em lấy nhé!

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

- combo trượt đai, có driver và đcơ như hình, hành trình tầm 500
[IMG]20171204_222640 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171126_225355 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20171126_225348 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 850k/ 2 cây bao gồm cả driver motor
Thanks các bác, call, sms, zalo,viber cho e nha

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Mừng chiến thắng tuyển VN
1.Biến tÀN 15KW 3 pha 380v hàng mới chưa xài, như hình

[IMG]20171130_181250 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 6tr5
2. Tủ điện inox rất đẹp, còn đủ jack và kèm nguồn 24v 4.5A
[IMG]20180122_145050 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20180122_145030 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20180122_145036 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20180122_145024 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 300k
3. Step 2 phase size 86 PK 296 kèm driver 4.5A chính hãng
[IMG]20180122_222423 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20180122_222358 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20180122_222332 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 600k/bộ ( cả đcơ và driver)
4.servo omron 100w và 50w, tất cả đều có giảm tốc
[IMG]IMG_20180105_211302 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG_20180105_211255 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20180123_220944 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 50w có giảm tốc giá 1tr, 100w có giảm tốc 1tr4
5. Cặp rail NSK đẹp long lanh, bi róc rách nặng tầm 4kg, bản 20, có 1 cây dài 1 cây ngắn hơn xíu xiu, cây ngắn dài 450
[IMG]20180123_220944 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 650k
thanks các bác
lh: 0917 một không 9 664

----------


## katerman

giống như mừng cho có lệ, mừng nhiệt tình nữa đê  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. cặp encoder như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 480k/cặp
2. Giảm tốc ballreducer ko độ rơ tỉ lệ 1:10
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 600k
3. Btan 3,7kw của ecodrive, tần số 400hz, điện 220w, chạy ngon
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 2tr
4. Btan delta 750w, có màn hình bé bé mở nắp cắm màn hình zô, setup bình thường ạ. điện áp 220v
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
5. cặp đôi biến tần 100w, của omron và Toshiba còn đẹp như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 500k/cả hai
6. Biến tần 5.5kw của HITACHI hàng mới tháo máy, mà kiểm tra báo lỗi, bán giá mền cho bác nào sửa hoặc lấy linh kiện
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 900k
7. Van khí, đồ đẹp
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 150k/kg
8. Động cơ giảm tốc thường, kèm driver, 100w hộp giảm tốc 1:200 rất mạnh
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr
thanks các bác
lh: 0917 một không 9, 664 em ưu tiên call, zalo, viber ạ. hoặc ghé cửa hàng *Linh Kiện Máy CNC* số 40/30 đường TL13 P Thạnh Lộc Q12.

----------


## emptyhb

Lấy cặp encoder nhé bác chủ ơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## NhanSoctrang

Tui lấy 1 kí van khí như hình.

----------


## vndic

mình cũng lấy 1 ký van khí nhé

----------


## ali35

còn thì mình lấy 2 kg nhe

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Biến tần delta 750w còn ko A ? 
Còn thì em lấy ! 
Giao nhận thế nào ? Nhà ở Q8 Tphcm.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

* Mừng năm mới*
1.Servo MR-J2S-750W, 200w, 100w  hàng đẹp long lanh. 200w và 100w có kèm giảm tốc tỉ số 1:25
[IMG]20180224_221431 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20180224_221446 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20180224_221459 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20180224_221707 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Tất cả như hình
Giá: 10tr cho cả ba, còn bác nào muốn lẻ thì inbox cho e.
2. Nguồn omron 24v 14A 
[IMG]20180224_222007 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 700k/2 cái
3. Cặp ben khí có cả bộ lọc
[IMG]2018-02-24_10-24-01 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]2018-02-24_10-23-37 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k/2 bộ
Thanks các bác. 
Lh: 0917 một không chín 664 hoặc ghé cửa hàng *Linh Kiện Máy CNC* số 40/30 TL13 P.Thạnh Lộc Q12

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. Pk299 4.5a như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 600k/em
2. Spindle thần thánh của Thuỵ sỹ 130w, 22000-24000vp không collet chạy hơi kêu giá cực sốc
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 180k/em
3.Driver yaskawa 1kw sigma2 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 5tr
4. Giảm tốc mặt bích của HD hamonic cực đẹp cực ngon, tỉ số 1:33 cho servo 750w 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 900k
5. Btan Hitachi 400w tần số 380hz
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 580k
thanks các bác
lh: 0917 một không 9 664 em ưu tiên call sms, zalo, viber ạ

----------


## thuongdtth

2.Spindle thần thánh của Thuỵ sỹ 130w, 22000-24000vp không collet chạy hơi kêu giá cực sốc
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 180k/em

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz591gGyOY4

đặt gạch Spindle này nhé 0982104041

----------


## MINHAT

Hộp số nếu ra mặt bích thì để anh nhé
4. Giảm tốc mặt bích của HD hamonic cực đẹp cực ngon, tỉ số 1:33 cho servo 750w 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 900kj

----------


## emptyhb

Hộp này ra mặt bích mà bác Trường

----------


## trunggmt

Con biến tần Hitachi 400W còn không Quảng. nếu còn để cho anh nhe. 0989990206 Trung (KCN TânBình)

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. Timer mới tháo tủ còn rất đẹp
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20180330_230300 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20180330_190607 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: chỉ từ 100k
2. Điều khiển nhiệt
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 250k
3. SDC
[IMG]20180330_230154 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20180331_220723 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 300k
3. PLC các loại
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
thanks các bác:
lh 0917 một không 9 664 còn đồ nữa em up sau ạ, add Zalo để thấy đồ thường xuyên hơn nha các bác

----------


## phuongmd

Mình lấy con Mitsubishi FX3G 60M nhé

----------


## Trung Le

Bác QUẢNG con món này ko 

Để em 1 con về ngam kiu

----------


## dangkhoi

bác Trung chuyển qua nghiên cứu rồi à

----------


## Trung Le

> bác Trung chuyển qua nghiên cứu rồi à


Vâng..em cũng pải cố cho kịp mọi người..hiiii

----------


## aiemphuong

add zalo pm bác ấy cho lẹ bác Trung ơi

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. Yaskawa V1000 3,7kw(5HP) đời mới của YASKAWA hình thức rất đẹp, có hơi trầy chút trước mặt do em bất cẩn
[IMG]20180420_214207 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20180410_221549 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 3tr3
2. Nguồn Omron 24v 2.1A 
[IMG]20180420_214259 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 200k
3. Driver servo Mitsu MRJ70A 700w còn rất dẹp, dây jack đủ cả
[IMG]20180420_214356 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 2tr
4. motor J2s 100w có thắng từ 
[IMG]20180420_214432 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k/con
5. FX0N 40MT hình thức hơi xấu. còn hoạt động tốt
[IMG]20180420_214626 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 600k
6. Plc keyence KV16AR kèm modul như hình. hình thức đẹp.
[IMG]20180420_214538 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 900k
thanks các bác, 
lh: 0917 một không 9 664, call, sms, zalo, viber, các bác add zalo để thấy hàng up thường xuyên hơn nhé.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. Vitme Phi 20 bước 10 hành trình tầm 330
[IMG]20180504_212719 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 400k
2. Mớ driver servo gồm 3 con 100w 110v và 1 con 30w 110v sigma 2 rất đẹp
[IMG]20180504_181713 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 3tr tất cả, 
3. Step 5 pha như hình, động cơ size 60 có giảm tốc của vexta
[IMG]20180504_181653 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20180504_181703 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 550k/bộ
4.Driver 5 pha melec như hình, 
[IMG]20180504_181640 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 250k/em
5. vitme phi 15 bước 10 hành trình 80 có gối Bf 
[IMG]20180501_085018 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20180501_085033 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá 200k
thanks các bác:
lh: 0917 một không 9 664

----------


## Thanh Son

giảm tốc step ra sao a ơi?

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. CQM1H CPU11 như hình
[IMG]_DSC2456 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 800k
2. servo sigma2 motor 750w, driver 1kw chạy vẫn ngon lành 
[IMG]_DSC2459 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 6500k
3. còn mấy em đồng hồ nhiệt hàng đẹp
[IMG]_DSC2458 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]\
giá: 200k/em
4. CPM2A như hình ạ
[IMG]_DSC2450 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr2
5. MRJ2S 200W Mới cứng
[IMG]_DSC2451 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]\
giá: 700k
6. driver Mrj2 20B 200w còn khá đẹp, jack đầy đủ
[IMG]_DSC2445 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k/em
7. driver mrj2 40B 400wcòn cũng khá đẹp jack đầy đủ
[IMG]_DSC2446 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 800k
8. Driver Mrj100B 1kw còn đẹp, jack đầy đủ
[IMG]_DSC2448 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_DSC2455 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr3
9. step 5 phase vexta udx5114N và đcơ 5913 vexta ( đcơ hơi cứng xíu thôi, chạy vẫn ngon lành)
[IMG]_DSC2454 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr2
10. Máy đo sóng Tekchonix cắm điện không lên
[IMG]_DSC2460 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá cho các bác sửa chữa: 700k
thanks các bác

----------


## elenercom

Gạch con j2s 200w mới cứng nhé Quảng. Tks

----------


## hung1706

Em lấy bộ vexta 5913 nhé !

----------


## thuongdtth

chụp lại mặt trước Máy đo sóng Tekchonix (quan tâm)

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. bộ lục giác Nhật xịn chưa sử dụng, 1.5, 2, 2.5, 3, 4, 5, 6 như hình ạ. 
[IMG]_DSC2554 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_DSC2553 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 150k
2. Bộ phát xung, còn đẹp quay êm 
[IMG]_DSC2609 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 300k
3.Kit thí nghiệm hàng mới nên mọi thứ đầy đủ ạ
[IMG]_DSC2608 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_DSC2607 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
4. PLC SHIHLIN nó như con FX2N của Mitsu ạ
[IMG]_DSC2606 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr9
5. Khởi động từ LS nặng gàn 1.5kg
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k
6. alpha step hư thắng từ, còn quay êm, có hộp số
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG][IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 120k
7. combo 3 em driver melec như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 700k
8. Cặp rail ssr20 của THK dài 1m3 trượt êm ái như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr3
Thank các bác
lh: 0917 một khong 9 664
hoặc ghé cửa hàng *Linh Kiện Máy Cnc* số 40/30 đường TL13 P Thạnh Lộc Q12 để coi nhiều đồ hơn ạ

----------


## ngocdong2001

Cho mình gạch bộ phát xung 300k nhe!

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## nqhung07

Em để anh món 2 nhé
2. Bộ phát xung, còn đẹp quay êm

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## ali35

Mình gạch mục 3 kit Thi nghiem nhe, thi nghiệm cai j   chưa bit

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

các bác có thắc mắc gì thì cứ pm, zalo và viber giùm e nhá

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. Mr-c10a điện áp 110v động cơ có thắng từ, thích hợp cho bác nào ngâm cứu về servo, sinh viên muốn học hỏi thêm về servo. chạy ngon lành ạ
[IMG]_DSC2610 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_DSC2611 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 700k
2. PLC fuji
[IMG]_DSC2612 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 400k
3. driver servo A1 750W của panasonic 
[IMG]_DSC2613 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_DSC2614 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr850
4. đcơ DC SERVO yaskawa tầm 220w điện áp 48VDC làm spindle mini cũng tốt ạ
[IMG]_DSC2615 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 170k/con, khuyến khích mua nhiều em cân kí. 40k/kg ạ
5. PLC của keyence báo lỗi, trên là keo thôi lau sạch nha các bác
[IMG]_DSC2618 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_DSC2617 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 100k
6. PLC CPM2A OMRON 
[IMG]_DSC2616 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr2
7. Mottor j3 mitsu 200w bao sống
[IMG]_DSC2619 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
8. HMI F940GOT mitsu như hình, hoạct động bình thường, hình thức cũ theo thời gian
[IMG]_DSC2620 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_DSC2621 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 480k
thanks các bác.

----------


## phuocviet346

Cho anh gạch mục số 8 nha 940GOT

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. Btan yaskawa V1000 3.7kw mất cái nắp đầu thôi ạ, còn lại ngon lành.
[IMG]_DSC2625 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_DSC2624 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: sale 2tr8
2. Encoder như hình, hàng chưa xài
[IMG]_DSC2626 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 250k
3. Như cái nồi lẩu siêu bự, không biết làm gì ạ
[IMG]20180613_174835 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20180613_174942 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20180613_174928 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
4. Mớ modul như hình, có 2 cái DA
[IMG]_DSC2622 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
5. yaskawa sigma1  kèm giảm tốc mặt bích
[IMG]_DSC2623 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 700k
thanks các bác. 
lh 0917 một không 9 664 call sms, zalo, và viber cho e nha

----------


## BKH

Có module Analog nào ko bác

----------


## phuocviet346

Lấy 1 em sigma 1 nha Quang

----------


## 01632162172

Cặp này còn không bác, có rơ ko?
Bác ship hàng COD ko ạ?

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. em encoder như hình, hàng chưa sử dụng
[IMG]_DSC2626 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 250k
2. vitme kèm gối hành trình mini tầm 50mm, Kuroda Japan còn đẹp
[IMG]_DSC2636 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k/kg
3. CQM1H CPU21 còn rất đẹp
[IMG]_DSC2637 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr
4. Biến tần yaskawa V1000, 11kw, hàng chưa sử dụng, nhưng phía bên hông có bể xíu
[IMG]_DSC2638 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_DSC2639 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 5tr8
5. Nguồn 24v 2 cái, 1 cái 25A Taiwan, 1 cái 10A của châu âu
[IMG]_DSC2640 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr/2cái
6. asm98ac-p10  
[IMG]_DSC2643 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 600k
7. PLC FUJI NP1PH-08 có modul AD DA
[IMG]_DSC2644 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]\
giá: 1tr6
8. Rail IKO 25 ttổng dài 1m3 nặng 12kg
[IMG]_DSC2645 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr7/cặp
9. PLC OMRON CJ1G như hình
[IMG]_DSC2648 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 2tr9
10. FX3U 80MR đẹp
[IMG]_DSC2649 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 4tr
thank các bác
lh: 0917 một không chín 664 hoặc ghé cửa hàng* Linh Kiện Máy CNC* số 40/30 TL13 Thạnh Lộc Q12

----------


## Selecao

Toàn hàng đẹp

----------


## hoanghuy1905

Chấm cho chủ thớt bán đắt

----------


## cuongkran

> 1. em encoder như hình, hàng chưa sử dụng
> [IMG]_DSC2626 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> giá: 250k
> 2. vitme kèm gối hành trình mini tầm 50mm, Kuroda Japan còn đẹp
> [IMG]_DSC2636 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> giá: 200k/kg
> 3. CQM1H CPU21 còn rất đẹp
> [IMG]_DSC2637 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> giá: 1tr
> ...


Cho mình gạch em encoder nhé.
Zalo 016 88 9ooo88
Cheer.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. OSCILLO KENWOOD 100MHZ còn đẹp, hoạt động tốt. 2 CH tất cả như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1tr9
2. Đám PK268 VEXTA
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 150k/con
3.trục Z mini, htrinh tầm 50-60, trượt con lăn, tầm 10kg thông số như hình e chụp
[IMG]_DSC2599 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_DSC2600 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_DSC2602 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_DSC2603 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 650k/bộ
4. Relay 24v 8 chân và 14 chân
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
5. còn mấy bộ lục giác chưa qua sử dụng
[IMG]_DSC2554 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]_DSC2553 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 150k/bộ
Add zalo 0917 một không 9 664 để thường xuyên thấy hàng hơn ạ, 
thanks các bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. Mớ alphastep. 2 driver 4 mottor asm66aa như hình, con asd24 thì ngon lành, con 12ac thì quay 1 chiều
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 2tr2 cho tất cả
2. đc J2S có thắng từ loại vuông 100w
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 150k/con

4. Nguồn cosel 36v 29A 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 700k/em
thank các bác
lh: 0917 một không 9664
hoặc ghé 40/30 tl13 thạnh lộc q12 ạ
call, sms, zalo, viber cho e nhá

----------


## BKH

> 1. OSCILLO KENWOOD 100MHZ còn đẹp, hoạt động tốt. 2 CH tất cả như hình
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> Giá: 1tr9
> 2. Đám PK268 VEXTA
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> Giá: 150k/con
> 3.trục Z mini, htrinh tầm 50-60, trượt con lăn, tầm 10kg thông số như hình e chụp
> ...


Relay 24V giá rổ sao bác ơi???

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. cặp rail SHS15 của THK có 3 block rất ngon, hoạt động êm ái, dài 1m36 nặng tầm 5kg
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 950k
2. Cặp vitme bi như hình, phi 20 bước 20 vừa xoay vừa trượt được. nặng tầm 5-6kg( ước chừng)
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 300k/cặp ( mua lẻ 200k/cây)
3. Biến tần mitsu  D720 1.5kw ( chưa sử dụng, mất nắp)
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr7
4. Biến tần mitsu E740 0.4KW điện 380v (mất nắp cũng chưa sử dụng)
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]\
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 750k
5.Biến tần mitsu D720 400W (mất nắp)
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 550k
lh : 0917 10 chín sáu 64 ( add zalo để thấy update hàng thường xuyên hơn ạ) thank các bác

----------


## Tuấn

> 2. Cặp vitme bi như hình, phi 20 bước 20 vừa xoay vừa trượt được. nặng tầm 5-6kg( ước chừng)
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> giá: 300k/cặp ( mua lẻ 200k/cây)


Úi giời cặp vitme này nó lắp ở máy gì mà tốc độ cần khiếp thế nhỉ ?
Để em chôm cái cơ cấu này về em chế mấy cái máy nhà em, thank bác chủ nhóe :P

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## kzam

Em gạch bộ rail nha bác Quảng

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. mớ Driver step 2 pha  bao chết ( chạy 1 chiều hoặc ko chạy chiều nào) bán kiểu ve chai nhôm, cho bác nào ngâm cứu hoặc muốn sửa
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 30k/kg
2. Step 2 pha size86( 296, 299, và 2913 ) giá lần lượt 500k, 650k và 800k của vexta và tamagawa
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]

thak các bác. cứ alo, sms, zalo và viber cho e nha, e ít khi lên dđ, 0917 một không 9 664

----------


## fucBD

Combo như hình, dài 450 hành trình 300. bản 90 rail hiwin 12, vitme 1510, bản suất khẩu cho Mỹ. hơi ko êm xíu thôi   Giá: 550k.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz5O1txhjgz


------------------------------
giá: 850k/ 2 cây bao gồm cả driver motor
Thanks các bác, call, sms, zalo,viber cho e nha

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz5O1uBfMWF


Con hang kg vay bac

----------


## spkt2004

Cho anh gạch con D720 0.4 mất nắp 550k nhé Quang, hôm nào ghé qua anh lấy luôn.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Combo như hình, dài 450 hành trình 300. bản 90 rail hiwin 12, vitme 1510, bản suất khẩu cho Mỹ. hơi ko êm xíu thôi   Giá: 550k.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz5O1txhjgz
> 
> 
> ------------------------------
> giá: 850k/ 2 cây bao gồm cả driver motor
> Thanks các bác, call, sms, zalo,viber cho e nha
> 
> ...


em bán lâu rồi ạ

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Cho anh gạch con D720 0.4 mất nắp 550k nhé Quang, hôm nào ghé qua anh lấy luôn.


để em tìm con khác cho anh HUY nha

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. PK 569 của Vexta like new, có khoảng 20 con
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k/con
2. encoder của HEIDENHAIN hàng chưa sử dụng, 1024 xung, 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 250k/con, mua hết ( tầm 6 con) giá 200k/con
thanks các bác, add zalo 0917 một 09 664 để có nhiều thứ update thường xuyên hơn ạ

----------


## legiao

để cho 5 con pk569BW nha chú quảng vụ

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## CNCP

Bác nào nhanh tay gạch hết dòi. Share e 2 con với

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. mớ lọc nhiễu đẹp long lanh như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k
2. Đám cảm biến quang (5 con ) kèm cảm biến tiệm cận rất đẹp
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
3. Em alpha DC ASM46AK đẹp kèm giảm tốc N10
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 750k
4.step UDX5114 kèm đcơ 86 nhưng 0.75A như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
5.Driver Brushless Troy
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG][IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 150ka
6.đk động cơ brushless pana 400w
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 250k
7.smart step 200w 220v omron
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr7
thanks các bác, 
lh: 0917 một không 9 664 hoặc ghé cửa hàng* Linh Kiện Máy Cnc* số 40/30 TL13 Thạnh Lộc Q12 để có nhiều lựa chọn hơn ạ,

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

Cái driver brushless pana còn sống không bác Quảng? Nếu còn sống cho em gạch nhé, khoảng thứ 3 chuyển tiền nhé.

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

Ủa mà cái này là biến tần đâu phải driver gì đâu  :Frown:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Ủa mà cái này là biến tần đâu phải driver gì đâu


em bán rồi ạ

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. mrj2 100B có sao bán vậy ạ, ko động cơ thử
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG][IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 400k
2. mấy em driver HD hamonic ko động cơ thử 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: đồng giá 400k/em
3. Sanmotion Driver đầy đủ jack, ko động cơ còn đẹp ạ
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k/em, cả 3 em 500k
4. Driver 5 pha troy như hình ạ
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 150k
thanks các bác.
lh: 0917 một không 9 664

----------


## Gamo

Anh lấy 3 em San Motion nhé

----------


## khoa.address

> 3. Sanmotion Driver đầy đủ jack, ko động cơ còn đẹp ạ
> 
> Giá: 200k/em, cả 3 em 500k





> Anh lấy 3 em San Motion nhé


---------o0o---------

Nhanh quá, nhanh quá. Hic. Anh nào nhanh tay lụm trước mà chưa dùng đến chia lại cho em 3 con này với. Thank all!

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. bộ kẹp khí nén như hình, còn đẹp
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k/bộ
2. động cơ và driver OM, loại này có hồi tiếp, giữ phân tốc rất tốt, đẹp long lanh, có biến trở đi kèm, lọc nguồn và có cả sợi cáp zin. 6w kèm giảm tốc 1:5
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 600k/bộ full phụ kiện
3.mớ step 2pha size57, có 2 em bị kẹt, em size86 thì hơi cứng, còn lại êm hết
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]\
giá: 300k/ tất cả
4. khởi động mềm hàng Châu Âu như hình ạ
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG][IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 120k/em, từ 10 em giá 100k/em
5. Biến tần của Allen Bradley ( nổi tiếng của Mỹ) 2.2kw tần số 400hz
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 2tr2 
thank các bác
lh 0917 một không 9 664, mời các bác ghé cửa hàng *Linh Kiện Máy Cnc* số 40/30 TL13 p. thạnh lộc q12

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. sigma2 yaskawa 400w loại không phím, động cơ xác to có thắng từ
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 2tr6/bộ, 2 bộ 5tr
2. sigma2 100w điện áp 110v 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr/bộ
3. Biến tần 400w điện 380v mitsu thiếu nắp
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 600k/em có màn hình, không màn hình 500k, mua nhiều có fix giá ạ
4. plc delta như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá:500k
thanks các bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. PLC MOELLER (châu âu) 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
2. LOGO Siemen
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá:1Tr2
3. servo MRC 400w và 200w ( chỉ driver ) test thoải mái ạ
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr5/cả 2
4. Servo pana chạy xung 400w điện 220v( chỉ driver)
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr cho cả 3 driver
5. mớ khí nén linh tinh như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
6. Nguồn 24v 42A made in UK
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 900k
7. Biến tần yaskawa 7.5kw 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 3tr5
thanks các bác
LH 0917 một không 9 664

----------


## vhgreen

> 3.mớ step 2pha size57, có 2 em bị kẹt, em size86 thì hơi cứng, còn lại êm hết
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]\
> giá: 300k/ tất cả


em gạch đám này nha bác.
à mà còn sống không bác  :Big Grin: 
sống thì để em nhé. bữa nào ghé bác lấy

----------


## HẢI

[QUOTE=quangnguyen89ck;148663]1. mớ lọc nhiễu đẹp long lanh như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k

LỌC NHIỄU ẤY  CÒN KO ANH ?

----------


## HẢI

> 1. Bộ kẹp khí nén như hình, còn đẹp
> [img]untitled by quang nguyen, on flickr[/img]
> giá: 200k/bộ
> 2. động cơ và driver om, loại này có hồi tiếp, giữ phân tốc rất tốt, đẹp long lanh, có biến trở đi kèm, lọc nguồn và có cả sợi cáp zin. 6w kèm giảm tốc 1:5
> [img]untitled by quang nguyen, on flickr[/img]
> [img]untitled by quang nguyen, on flickr[/img]
> [img]untitled by quang nguyen, on flickr[/img]
> [img]untitled by quang nguyen, on flickr[/img]
> [img]untitled by quang nguyen, on flickr[/img]
> ...




mớ step đó còn ko anh ?

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. mớ đồ khí nén còn rất đẹp như hình, nặng 5kg
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 800k
2. 3 em driver 5 pha như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
3. plc keyence 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 700k
4. driver 5 pha udx5114 tặng kèm motor xấu xấu
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 350k
5. 2 cái màn hình mitsu còn sáng đèn, ko hiển thị gì
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k cả 2
6.alpha step size 86 hộp t30
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 300k/cái 
7. cặp servo pana có gtoc mặt bích như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k/cặp lẻ 300k/cái
thanks các bác, lh 0917109 sáu sáu 4 call, sms, zalo, viber ạ, các bác add zalo để thấy nhiều hàng update hơn ạ

----------


## cuongmay

cho a gạch con asm98 nha quảng , sáng mai ghé lấy .

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. eke nhôm dài 350 rộng 150 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 300k
2. eke nhôm dài 550 rộng 170 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
3. tấm nhôm như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 400k
4. 3 driver parker còn rất đẹp
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k 3 cái
5. biến tần toshiba 400w 360hz hơi xấu
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 400k
6. nguồn điều chỉnh kinkúui 40v 100a nặng gần 20kg ko biết cách xuất áp
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr
lh 0917 một không 9 664
thanks các bác

----------


## cuongkran

Cho mềnh đặt gạch ke nhôm 1 và 2 nhé. Mai liên lạc.
Menkran.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## phuongmd

A lấy con này nhé

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. mớ driver mitsu 200w lượm sọt có sao bán vậy ạ.
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k cả mớ
2. hộp số kamo ti số khủng 1:200 size 86 hoặc servo  750w
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
3. driver pana a1 2kw
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 2tr2
4.máy logic analyzer nhỏ gọn kèm bộ probe như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr5
5. HMI mitsu f940 color có tủ điện inox đẹp long lanh như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 2tr3
6. cụm van chân không đẹp long lanh
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
lh: 0917 một 09 sáu 64 call sms zalo và viber cho em ạ, thanks các bác

----------


## cuongmay

Gạch mục số 1 : mớ driver mitsu nha quảng, chiều t4 ghé lấy.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. mớ jack như hình, mạ bạc rất ngon
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k cả đám
2. giảm tốc của HDhamonic dạng mặt bích, size 110 chuẩn cho servo 1.5kw và 2kw tỉ số 1:11
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
\[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 900k mua nhiều free ship. 
3. 2 em biến tần xác ướp cao nguyên.
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 400k/em 2 em 700k
4. 3 em driver pana 200w
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 600k/ cả 3 em
5. biến tần fuji 2.2kw chạy ngon lành, tải nặng
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr5/em có 2 em
lh: 0917 một 09664
thanks các bác

----------


## duytrungcdt

> 1. mớ jack như hình, mạ bạc rất ngon
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> giá: 500k cả đám
> 2. giảm tốc của HDhamonic dạng mặt bích, size 110 chuẩn cho servo 1.5kw và 2kw tỉ số 1:11
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> ...


Để e mớ giắc anh nhethanks

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. pannasonic minas a4 1,5kw ngon lành cành đào
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 8tr5/bộ
2. Biến tần yaskawa 1hp
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 900k
3. PLC cqm1 cpu43 modul điều khiển nhiệt
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr
4. CQM1HCPU51 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 1tr7
5. FX3U 80MR
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 4tr2
6. CPM2A 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
 GIÁ: 900K
7. plc ABB lụm sọt
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 300k
8. stepsyn size 60 dài 90 cốt 8mm rất mạnh 2 phase chưa sử dụng
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 300k/em
thanks các bác. 
lh: 0917 một không 9 664

----------


## Echip

1.Servo MR-J2S-750W, 200w, 100w  hàng đẹp long lanh. 200w và 100w có kèm giảm tốc tỉ số 1:25
[IMG]20180224_221431 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/153253315@N06/]

Bộ Servo 750W giá bao nhiêu Quảng

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> 1.Servo MR-J2S-750W, 200w, 100w  hàng đẹp long lanh. 200w và 100w có kèm giảm tốc tỉ số 1:25
> [IMG]20180224_221431 by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/153253315@N06/]
> 
> Bộ Servo 750W giá bao nhiêu Quảng


em bán rồi ạ

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1.DC servo của Mỹ, phi 80 dài 150
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 800k cả 5 con
2. Hộp điều khiển bên trong có 2 driver sanyo servo
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
\[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k cả 3 cái
3. Nam châm điện thử ở 24v lực hút hơn 10kgf
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k cả 2 cục
4. driver 5 pha 2.7A của melec
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 600k cả 3 cái
5. Băng tải inox bản 80 mặt bích 86
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: dài 1m giá 900k, dài 0.9m giá 800k
6. bộ chống khung máy, ren M20 cao 220, đế lót cao su
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 150k/6cây
7. Bộ tay kẹp khí nén
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 400k
8. bộ Z kèm driver của SMC hành trình tầm 50-60
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k/bộ
thank các bác: lh 0917 một không 9 664 . call, sms. zalo. vbier cho em  nha

----------


## thuyetnq

Em lấy cái nầy nha bác Quãng.
Đã zalo cho Bác

3. Nam châm điện thử ở 24v lực hút hơn 10kgf

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz5T0WbRvQk

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. Hộp số Shimpo Japan 1:5 chuẩn servo 200w 400w
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 300k/em
2. Stepsyn size Khủng Long 106mm 6A 2 pha
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 700k/em 
3. Bộ trục A, Stepsyn size 60 dài 90 kèm hamonic như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr/bộ
4. Nguòn 24v 7.5A OMRON mới tinh
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]\
giá: 600k/bộ
lh: 0917 một không 9 664, call, sms, zalo or viber nha các bác, hoặc ghé cửa hàng *LINH KIỆN MÁY CNC* 40/30 TL13 THẠNH LỘC Q12 rất nhiều lựa chọn ạ
thank các bác

----------


## hoangmanh

Anh lấy đống nguồn 24 v nhé

----------


## vndic

mình lấy băng tải nhé

----------


## huynhbacan

em lấy 2 hộp số nhé anh Quảng
1. Hộp số Shimpo Japan 1:5 chuẩn servo 200w 400w

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz5T8QgxM7T

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## namhasg

Bộ step này còn không Quảng ? Có mấy bộ vậy ?

4.step UDX5114 kèm đcơ 86 nhưng 0.75A như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Bộ step này còn không Quảng ? Có mấy bộ vậy ?
> 
> 4.step UDX5114 kèm đcơ 86 nhưng 0.75A như hình
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> giá: 500k


em bán rồi ạ

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. driver direct servo NSK
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 300k
2. vỏ tủ như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 150k
3. Mớ relay 24v
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

4. Mớ SSR
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
Giá: 400k
5. Bộ XY mini như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k

----------

mennguyen2005

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

6. Mớ thạch anh 4 chân 16M mới
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
7. Mớ khởi siemens 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 900k
8. Xylanh xoay
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

9. 2 bộ tay kẹp khí nén tặng đống linh tinh
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 400k
10. 2 cây vitme mới hiwin htrinh 200, 300
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 300k
11. đc step 2 pha mini kèm khớp nối
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k/6con

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

12. Bơm định lượng
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 80k/em 2 em 150k
13. Bàn xoay mini, đai hỏng
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 150k
14. đống sensor hành trình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá:500k
15. biến tần yaskawa như hình, 7.5kw 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 2tr5

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình lấy mớ SSR, bơm định lượng và đống senso hành trình nhé

----------

mennguyen2005

----------


## Echip

15. biến tần yaskawa như hình, 7.5kw 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 2tr5[/QUOTE]
Cho mình gạch con biến tần này nha Quảng, sẽ liên lạc qua dt sau

----------


## spkt2004

Bác thuhanoi gạch mấy cái bơm định lượng vậy ạ? Nếu bác gạch một cái thì Quang để anh cái còn lại nhé.

----------


## vndic

11. đc step 2 pha mini kèm khớp nối
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k/6con[/QUOTE]

Mình lấy #11 nhé

----------


## hainghialk

Đã chuyển hàng cho a chứa quảng ơi ( NGHĨA 036 2294643)

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. driver step sanyo 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 150k/2 cái
2. Mớ xylanh van khí
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 700k cả mớ
3. Btan mitsu 0.2kw không phím
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 400k/2 cái
4. Biến tần Lenze 0.25kw 480hz
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k
5. Btan ABB 380v 5.5kw vỏ mẻ xíu góc, chạy good 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 2400k
6. Bộ servo 200w lụm sọt
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
7. cụm cơ cấu có encoder như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 150k
8. đcơ DC tầm 500w
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
9. đcơ servo mitsu 2kw nhỏ gọn 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 800k
10. cả đống 5pha như hình 564 566
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 400k
lh : 0917 một không 9 664 call, sms, zalo, viber ạ
thank các bác

----------


## tuandd1

> 1. driver step sanyo 
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> giá: 150k/2 cái
> 2. Mớ xylanh van khí
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> ...


Gạch bộ servo lụm sọt + 2 cái driver sanyo nha bạn.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Em gạch đống 5 pha nha bác.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## namhasg

> Em gạch đống 5 pha nha bác.


Đống 5 pha step có bể gạch thì bán cho anh nhe Quảng.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. 2 em servo 200w của samsung 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 300k cả 2 em
2. step 2 pha tích hợp driver, tặng kèm 2 moootor như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k tất cả
3. tay quay phát xung mất núm
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k
4. Mớ linh tinh
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k
5. Nguồn 220 ra 24v, 5v
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k/4 cái
6. Cơ cấu 8 xi lanh như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k
7. Bộ đọc thước quang
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k cả mớ
8. 2 bộ servo lụm sọt 400w của sanyo
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1500k/2 bộ
9. em phát xung như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k
10.đc DC servo mini
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k/4 cái
thanks các bác.
lh: 0917 109 sáu sáu 4, call, sms, zalo, viber cho em số này nha

----------


## duytrungcdt

> 1. 2 em servo 200w của samsung 
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> giá: 300k cả 2 em
> 2. step 2 pha tích hợp driver, tặng kèm 2 moootor như hình
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> giá: 100k tất cả
> 3. tay quay phát xung mất núm
> ...



Để em 4 cái nguồn nhé
Mai e ck anh
Thanks

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

3. tay quay phát xung mất núm
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k
 để mình nhen

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## ktshung

mình gạch bộ sẻvo 200w gia 500k bạn nhé. MS 6

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## tuandd1

> mình gạch bộ sẻvo 200w gia 500k bạn nhé. MS 6


Mình gạch còn sớm hơn bạn , bộ đó bác đấy bán rồi.

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## vndic

mình lấy cơ cấu 8 xi lanh nhe

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. Đống van, ben như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
2. Máy tạo Ion gì đó của Keyence
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]\
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 150k
3. đcơ DC servo Yaskawa tầm 200w
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 150k
4. Bộ Z của THK bản 90 htrinh 100 vitme phi 14 bước 10 trượt bằng thép ốp nhôm bên ngoài
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 800k
5. cnc mini tầm 200x200x100
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 5tr5/con

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

6. ASM66AK , còn êm
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k
7. step 5 pha size 86 của Mycom 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr cả 2 bộ
8. Biến tần G5 15KW
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 5tr
9. Btan Fuji 5.5kw vỏ hơi xấu
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 2tr4
10. Mitsu đời cao 7.5kw
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 4tr2
LH: 0917 MỘT KHÔNG 9 664, call, sms, zalo viber cho em nha
thank các bác

----------


## khoa.address

> 6. ASM66AK , còn êm
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> giá: 100k


Em lấy con này nha bác, nhắn zalo cho bác ko thấy trả lời, sáng mai e gọi điện ghé lấy nhé. Thank!

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. đống nút bấm và đèn xịn nha các bác, nặng 3/5kg
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 300k 
2. Một rừng Diot, relay, ...
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 350k cả đám
3. ESA 25 của NSK, chỉ còn jack, ko còn cáp, bữa em bán nguyên lô nên cho cái handle đi theo rồi, nên cái này bác nào xài thì kết nối máy tính, chứ ko hỏi em cách set nha
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
*giá: tụt quần 500K/BỘ* 
4. Mấy em BT30 như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 400k/em
5. Pulley hàng cực xịn, dùng bi đũa như hình, có power lock còn rất đẹp
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k/bộ có 4 bộ
6. ACservo Fuji 400w đẹp, chạy ngon, có test jog cho các bác hình dung, 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
http://<a href="https://flic.kr/p/Q3.../a>, on Flickr
Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr
giá: 1tr9/bộ
thank các bác. lh: 0917 một 09 sáu 64

----------

mennguyen2005

----------


## duytrungcdt

> 1. đống nút bấm và đèn xịn nha các bác, nặng 3/5kg
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> giá: 300k 
> 2. Một rừng Diot, relay, ...
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> giá: 350k cả đám
> 3. ESA 25 của NSK, chỉ còn jack, ko còn cáp, bữa em bán nguyên lô nên cho cái handle đi theo rồi, nên cái này bác nào xài thì kết nối máy tính, chứ ko hỏi em cách set nha
> ...


em mua bộ động cơ eas25
 anh nhé

----------


## Echip

> 6. ACservo Fuji 400w đẹp, chạy ngon, có test jog cho các bác hình dung, 
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> http://<a href="https://flic.kr/p/Q3.../a>, on Flickr
> Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr
> giá: 1tr9/bộ


Mình lấy bộ servo này nha Quảng

----------


## waranty

Mình lấy bộ ESA 25 của NSK nhé. Thanks bạn!

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. Yaskawa 2 em như hình ạ
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG][IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k/con
2. step 2 pha Pk296 cốt nhông
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k
3. 2 con Fuji 200w 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k/2 con
4. ASM66AA hơi xấu xíu
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k
5. Giảm tốc Fuji 200w 400w 1:25 cốt vào 14
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 300k
6. 2 bộ như hình của vexta
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k cả 2 bộ
7. Bộ van Khí
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

8. Giảm tốc nonbacklash 1:10 mặt bích 750w cốt 14
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 
9. hamonic có con DCservo 1:50
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k
10. Bộ step có hồi tiếp, cáp đầy đủ, hàng mới
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 700k
11. 2 hộp loadcell
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k/2 cái
12. bộ đc brushless kèm gtoc 1:200 cực mạnh có đủ bộ
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

13. tủ điện 400x300x160
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k
14. tủ điện 400x700x200
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
15. tiếp tục thêm 1 bộ FUJI 400w không thắng đã test giống bộ trước có thắng
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr9
16. Driver sanyo 5pha
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 300k/em
17. Biến tần 7.5kw 400hz 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 3tr5
18. 2 em alpha size 86 còn đẹp mà kẹt cốt
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k/con
thanks các bác
lh: 0917 một không 9664, call, sms, zalo, viber cho em nha

----------


## lekimhung

Anh lấy 9. hamonic có con DCservo 1:50 nha em.

----------


## elenercom

Anh lấy con ASM66AA xấu xíu đó nhé Quảng. Tks

----------


## ali35

lấy mã 12 và 14 nhé,motor dc và tủ điện  ,mai qua lấy nha

----------


## namhasg

6. 2 bộ như hình của vexta
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k cả 2 bộ

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. em OSL 100mhz 3 chanel
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 
2.2 em biến tần 1hp như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr4  cả 2 em
3.HMI của IDEC
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá nghiên cứu: 700k
4. Biến tần G5 5HP 400HZ, vỏ bể chỗ bắt ốc, chạy tốt
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr9
5. Máy tính công nghiệp pecker
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 
6. HMI 5.7inch, màu
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
thank các bác
lh: 0917 một không 9 664, call, sms, zalo, viber cho em nha

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. plc omron như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG][IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 900K
2. MITSU FX0N14MR
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
GIÁ: 500k/em
3. mitsu 0N30mr
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: k
4. nais lên đèn như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 0k
5. nguồn châu âu, 380v out 24v 40a
[IMG]20181102_225327 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 850k
6. dc servo kèm hamonic đường kính 60 ko rõ tỉ số truyền ạ
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 
7. 1 em liên quan đến lực
[IMG]20181102_225532 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k về nghịch
lh: 0917 một không 9 664 nha các bác, call, sms, zalo viber cho em nha
thank các bác

----------


## tuandd1

> 3. mitsu 0N30mr
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> giá: 700k
> 4. nais lên đèn như hình
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> giá: 200k
> 
> lh: 0917 một không 9 664 nha các bác, call, sms, zalo viber cho em nha
> thank các bác


Cho mình gạch 2 món này nhé bác quảng

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. Cảm biến laser keyence
giá:sold




2. PLC Omron còn rất đẹp
giá: 530k




3. PLC LG
giá: 500k




4. PLC Mitsu FX2n 128MT
giá: 1tr8 / 1 em, 2 em 3tr5




5. Encoder Omron 1000 xung, bạc hơi rít
giá: 200k



6. Harmonic mini
giá: 



7. PLC Logo
giá: 900k



8. Lọc nhiễu 14A
giá: 100k



9. Dri 2 fa của Parker nhiều tính năng, chạy xung chiều
giá: 500k/ 1 cái




10. Mớ cáp 5 sợi 0.5
1 sợi 8m, 1 sợi 5m, 3 sợi 3.6m
giá:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. 2 cái driver brushless Vexta
giá: 200k / 2 cái


2. Biến tần A200 1.5 KW tải nặng
giá: 1 tr



3. 3 cái HMI Omron màu tình trạng như trong hình:
giá: 800k / 3 cái







4. Bộ biến tần và motor như hình
giá: 500k


5. Sợi cáp dài 3m có đầu 36pin hàng mới (có 4 sợi)
giá: 100k/ 1 sợi


6. Bộ gồm sợi cáp encoder và động lực dài 12m hàng mới
giá: 300k



7. PLC Omron CPM1A 20CDR mất nắp che, còn ok
giá: 200k

----------


## vndic

4. Bộ biến tần và motor như hình
giá: 500k

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz5WS1ZAtrp

mình lấy cái này nhe

----------


## ktshung

mình lấy biến tàn A200 và bộ dây MS6 nhé

----------


## phuocviet346

Anh lấy mục số 6: cáp encoders và động lực nha

----------


## ktshung

> Anh lấy mục số 6: cáp encoders và động lực nha


mình gạch rồi mà bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. Toshiba 5.5kw 500hz còn đẹp, nhỏ gọn
giá: 2tr5
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
2. Mitsu E700 5.5kw mẻ vỏ, không ảnh hưởng bên trong
giá: 2tr5
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
3. BTan omron đẹp, 2.2kw
giá: 1tr7
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
4. Combo IAI hành trình 300 bước 5 mặt bích chuẩn step 42 , tặng kèm con step sanyo có encoder khớp nối
giá: 400k
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
5. trượt đai htrinh 650 kèm step 2 pha có encoder. đại hư
giá: 400k
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
6. bọ step 2 pha 5a thần thánh của pacific scientìic mỹ chạy xung chiều vi bước, kèm đc zin
giá: 550k/bộ
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
clip test
http://<a href="https://flic.kr/p/2b.../a>, on Flickr
7. mớ mắt khe
100k
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
8. còn mấy cái bơm
giá 80k/cái
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG][IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
thank các bác. 
lh: 0917 một không 9 664, call, sms, zalo, viber cho em ạ

----------


## duytrungcdt

> 1. Toshiba 5.5kw 500hz còn đẹp, nhỏ gọn
> giá: 2tr5
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 2. Mitsu E700 5.5kw mẻ vỏ, không ảnh hưởng bên trong
> giá: 2tr5
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 3. BTan omron đẹp, 2.2kw
> ...




Gạch bộ combo đai ht650 nhe

----------


## Ninh Tran

em lấy hai cái driver brushless vexta nhé.

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Minh lay biến tân omron va mớ mắt khe nhen

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. Acservo Dorna 750w China
giá: 2tr6
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
2. Btan j300 5.5kw 400hz tải nặng, xác to, vỏ hơi xấu
giá: 1tr5
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
3. Máy hiện sóng cùi bắp 2 tia 20mhz tia hơi nghiêng như hình
giá: 700k
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
4. Btan cổ đại
giá: 100k
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
5. PLC AX0N 24MR của shilin
giá: 500k
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
thank các bác
sms, call, zalo, viber cho em nha, 0917 một không 9664

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. bộ kit như hình, hàng mới chưa xài.
giá: 500k
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
2. cặp trượt THK bản 15 bi còn róc rách, htrinh tầm 250
giá: 400k
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
3. Đống jack alpha tầm 500 cái, hàng mới 
giá: 500k, bác  nào thích kiềm gả cái kiềm luôn ạ
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
4. mớ SSR 6 cái 10A 2 cái 40A
giá: 300k
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
5. 2 em 750w minas A, 1 con thắng hư, 1 con thắng còn
Bán phế liệu: 2 con 200k
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
6. Bién tần mitshu 3.7kw điện 380v mới tháo tủ, mất nắp
giá: 1tr8
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
7. Driver 5 phase như hình, đã test ngon lành
giá: 50k/cái 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
thank các bác. 
lh 0917 một không 9 664

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> 1. bộ kit như hình, hàng mới chưa xài.
> giá: 500k
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 2. cặp trượt THK bản 15 bi còn róc rách, htrinh tầm 250
> giá: 400k
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 3. Đống jack alpha tầm 500 cái, hàng mới 
> giá: 500k, bác  nào thích kiềm gả cái kiềm luôn ạ
> ...


Nếu driver 5pha dòng 1.4A anh lấy nha

----------


## tranhung123456

lấy đống răck nha Quảng

----------


## thuongdtth

7. Driver 5 phase như hình, đã test ngon lành
giá: 50k/cái 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]

driver con để mình nha 0982104041

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. Btan j300 5.5kw 400hz tải nặng, xác to, vỏ hơi xấu
giá: 1tr5




2. Biến thế 220 - 110 đẹp như mới
giá: 700k




3. 2 hộp có counter và nút nhấn
giá: 500k 2 hộp



4. Hộp nhôm như trong hình
giá: 500k






5. Relay, CB chống giật
giá: 500k mớ trong hình




6. Nguồn, contactor
giá: 400k mớ trong hình




7. Ụ nhôm phay phẳng 2 mặt trên dưới
giá: 300k




8. Chân nhôm phay phẳng 2 mặt trên dưới
giá: 250k 2 cái

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

Ụ nhôm để mình nhé

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> 2. Biến thế 220 - 110 đẹp như mới
> giá: 700k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Relay, CB chống giật
> ...


mấy món này còn hong

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1.fx2n 80mr tháo tủ rất đẹp, kèm 8ex
[IMG]IMG-2f9387ac4d6966db7d998018f29e024e-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 2tr5
2. bộ graphic encoder
[IMG]IMG-453ac10f95b9cf811e4b8d84730335c2-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-6fe823837127ebaec163a1e11d3f3bed-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 900k
3. btan fuji 3,7kw mất nắp dưới
[IMG]IMG-32a7a33227a5b7e315c8831293c7182c-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-14c151d44609cae9ecc99eff5c8fd022-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr9
4. btan fuji đời mới 1,5kw giải nhiệt bằng vỏ tủ
[IMG]IMG-cfdcd7f369cb2c8161c5a7cf96926489-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-1f4179fac67fbd816a1eb64892e2fdd1-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr
5. 3 bộ trượt mini 110mm vitme bước 5. ghép đc mini c frame
[IMG]IMG-f6ff0295478e52d8750191481ba1b685-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-c1f94012b4c6cb1201291095a9a08cc8-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr3 tất cả
6. đồng hồ nhiệt omron 
[IMG]IMG-e622973b86d081f1be2a914129bcce39-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-f291918dc9d7e16726a4236a32c5265e-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 110k/cái
7.mớ nguồn
[IMG]IMG-ed08f53e47b6ecd4f5954028ec37746c-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-4fe5763b568538e19b0c640d6aa2e081-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
1tr cả mớ
8. fx1n 40mr
[IMG]IMG-dfcb9a74832379edea4377f4fea0ebae-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-c43393e5ba5f3e9d2aaec98db5ae4909-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr5
9. drver step 2 pha dòng max 4A. loại 6 dây
[IMG]20190103_232326 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 250k/cái
lh: 0917 một không 9 664
thank các bác

----------


## sea77799

> 13. tủ điện 400x300x160
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> giá: 200k
> 14. tủ điện 400x700x200
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> giá: 500k
> ...


bộ bộ FUJI 400w không thắng còn ko bác

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. Btan FR-F720 7.5KW, 400HZ
[IMG]IMG-c5c8e75a7b9ad16e9c9551156a3ff53a-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-a83574631b844330cdcddd357f6f55cf-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 3tr3
2. E720 15kw 400hz
[IMG]IMG-7dbafc6070fd22760cbe3cdc321e8fa1-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-bd72a87fb3194870beb5d69c6b9219c7-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 5tr
3. F720 15kw 400hz
[IMG]IMG-293fcf106c8f90ad53d61d7240fb5085-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-57b4c0dc1f9d123ddc06a7f0c23f34b8-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 5tr
4. Tủ điện hoàn chỉnh 1 con e520 750w, 1 con e520 4002 còn đẹp
[IMG]IMG-64a0adfc80c9731479e9235e5c94d2ec-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-920c3f4503c333dff7b15b36f47c637c-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-1a9a9326577424c90404cab426b1fc0d-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr8

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

5.yaskawa v1000 1.5kw tải nặng, 400hz
[IMG]IMG-274727bd880ca1a9f55e237a50104d98-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-f262b1ab8edaffa89c7854054755ed18-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr5
6. Fuji 3,7kw 400hz
[IMG]IMG-a26f84213a8b52a4602224c5022798e5-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-a4eb18cf710a0040b753d4ceb8556bc6-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr9
7. Mitsu e520 1,5kw 400hz
[IMG]IMG-3da5b6da3bf18504cc2714e21d303c2f-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-1e23fbe1584ec20f9055550e9c94b472-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr4
8. mitsu e520 2.2kw 400hz 
[IMG]IMG-d68c344ab7357764e70d3c2e98b5615f-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-1e23fbe1584ec20f9055550e9c94b472-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr9
9. Fuji 1.5kw 400hz
[IMG]IMG-8941ed03bbab6d63b5d5ab0a6ab8bdab-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-40a0de5913c60c22c1bb494db2ab588e-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr3

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

10. fuji 1hp 400hz tải nặng, rất đẹp
[IMG]IMG-ec62699bb0ec6fa0ebfcb907c8376c88-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 700k
11. A720 tải nặng 400hz date 2013 1.5kw
[IMG]IMG-f0f2b7cd4691a1d5f41a6b8ec9a0249b-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-16dee8e1656eb7db3eb9542837980bb4-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr4
12. btan SJ300 hitachi 11kw 400hz 
[IMG]IMG-e3bcde0af165ca1ab98d1ca0085ec8c1-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-094b84a46aacdd18b08406f454aa1cb8-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
thanh lý 3tr5
13 Rodless cylinder SMC 
[IMG]IMG-eb48e213364cddc62876fe63658b5e8f-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-c884d8199090c96a23baa72ac67d9576-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-6e6294b72749b4a32d347456e37d0bbd-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
14. encoder 600rp
[IMG]20190104_221621 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]20190104_221626 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 250k/em
thank các bác. lh: 0917 109 sáu sáu 4, add zalo có nhiều hàng hơn ạ.

----------


## audiophilevn

Mình lấy con biến tần A720 mitsubishi nhé, bác xác nhận giúp, số điện thoại cuối là 638

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

*Khai Trương Đầu Năm*
1.Bộ Direct servo chạy nhiều chế độ, đẹp
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr9
2. HMI siemens như hình. hoạt động bình thường
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 400k
3. mớ nguồn như hình, vỏ hơi cấn, tháo ra gò lại là đẹp ạ, 3 cái 6.5a 1 cái 4.5A
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
GIÁ: 4 cái 1tr
4. 3 drv 5 phase như hình, 2 cái 220v, 1 cái 110v, chạy với đcơ vexta tốt
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 3 cái 900k

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

5. 3 em drv 5 pha điện 24v
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 400k
6. 2 em smart step drv hơi xấu, bù lại có cáp và đcơ đẹp
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 900k/bộ
7. bộ tinh chỉnh thủy lực, rất mịn
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 300k
8. mấy em alpha step có giảm tốc
asm AC giảm tốc N7.2 giá 300k, ac giảm tốc T30 giá 250k chỉ có 1 em là t30 ạ
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
thank các bác, chúc các bác năm mới phát tài
lh: 0917 một không 9 664

----------


## viaimacota

máy cục nguồn có bán lẻ không bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> máy cục nguồn có bán lẻ không bác


có nha anh

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. Bộ ke trục Z kích thước 350x130x140
[IMG]IMG_1549983494626_1549983659292 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG_1549983495731_1549983660416 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG_1549983495893_1549983660882 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG_1549983495727_1549983659915 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 180k/bộ. 
2. đồng hồ đo áp suất, 6 cái cơ, 3 cái điện tử
[IMG]IMG_1549983124253_1549983270380 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k/tất cả
3. Mớ như hình
[IMG]IMG_1549983126529_1549983275689 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG_1549983125669_1549983274134 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
3. đồng hồ và nút bấm như hình, còn đẹp
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG_1549983125199_1549983271483 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 400k
4. cả đám drv step 5 pha
[IMG]IMG_1549983492826_1549983655825 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG_1549983492539_1549983654885 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k
5. ANALYZER đẹp
[IMG]IMG_1549983493423_1549983656700 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG_1549983493576_1549983657362 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr
thank các bác
lh: 0917 một không 9 664, call, sms, zalo viber cho em ạ

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Em lấy mớ driver 5 pha nha

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. ASD12A-CDN xài cho asm66ac điện 220v còn đẹp, 
[IMG]IMG-5c8e9782e91f85c104015752f3c25fd6-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-bbe30fae42c57189f06c19fd1bfc453b-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá nghiên cứu 200k
2. xylanh khí tích hợp encoder tuyến tính, tháo trong máy kẹp và đo độ dày phôi
[IMG]IMG-efd1c12335620347edd62e7ea2addaff-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-e52c9d9ff62e4fc33dc8e8fe6f5aef11-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-e52c9d9ff62e4fc33dc8e8fe6f5aef11-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 450k
3.van điều khiển
[IMG]IMG-6d3ce5b83810350f3aeaa231f66b65bb-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-aaf98b3ca0f74ca8328704a0bbfa1cf7-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá:300k
4. driver panaa 100w 
[IMG]IMG-77c919046bdcf4cb812ca2a825d49a8b-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-e5621703a6df400ec3079ecc86c28de9-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr2 tất cả 12 cái
5. tương tự mục 4, 200w
[IMG]IMG-eb176279e6fe545c03bafe8785077f04-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-dc89f731595f978448f92abf6d7ceb9f-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr4 cho tất cả
6. 4 cái drv xấu xí
[IMG]IMG-6fe5e7d6e1edf605529a5d70f4e90486-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 300k
7. alpha 98 đời mới ngoại hình cũ, còn khá êm
[IMG]IMG-abbf1499db1106d2c9b61904e2608de6-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]IMG-a0850f5091e7d5c16b8db7f8c0102866-V by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 400k
thank các bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. cụm giải nhiệt gió có 2 quạt 110v 14w
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1 cái 180k, 2 cái 150k/cái, mua số lượng nhiều có giá tốt hơn
2. nguồn omron 24v 2.1A đẹp như mới
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 100k/cái mua nhiều có giá tốt
3. Nguồn 5v 3A đẹp như mới
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 50k/em mua số lượng lớn có giá tốt
4. Nguyên vỉ như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr/vỉ
5. Nguồn 24v 4a 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: k/em
6. Nguồn meanwell 24v 4.5a
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: k
7.cụm 2 đồng hồ nhiệt như hình
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: k
8. 2 cái driver step 2 pha 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: k/2 cái
9. plc panasonic FP2 C1 có module đk vị trí 2 trục 
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
nợ video
giá: 700k/bộ
10. driver 5 pha hanmark 1.4A chạy tốt với motor vexta 5 pha, không bị nóng motor, số lượng còn vài trăm em
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 150k/em
lh: 0917 một 09 sáu 64, ghé c/h *Linh Kiện Chế Máy CNC* số 40/30 Đường TL13 P. Thạnh Lộc Q12 để coi rất nhiều đồ va máy móc rã trực tiếp luôn nha các bác, còn nhiều khung nhôm các bác đến ủng hộ ạ
thanks cac bác.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. cụm giải nhiệt gió có 2 quạt 110v 14w

----------


## waranty

> 7.cụm 2 đồng hồ nhiệt như hình
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> [IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
> giá: 200k


Cho mình gạch cái này nhé. Cảm ơn bạn!

----------


## spkt2004

Quang cho anh gạch cái này:
9. plc panasonic FP2 C1 có module đk vị trí 2 trục.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Ít đồ linh tinh
1. Nguồn cosel 24v 20a giá: 500k




2. Dri 2fa Tamagawa thiếu jack
200k 3 cái



3. Dri 2fa vi bước 40v 3A thiếu jack
300k 3 cái


Nó là loại giống như cái hình bên dưới



4. Tủ điện nhật sắt rất dày, KT 1000x600x300, nặng tầm 50kg, có CB nguồn, quạt thông gió
giá: 1tr2






5. Biến tần Toshiba 220v 15kw 400Hz
3tr5



6. Mớ Khởi SN10 110v 20A rất đẹp
400k 6 cái




7. Mớ CB 
300k



8. Mớ relay 24v
200k



9. Nguồn nhiều đầu ra
200k



10. Nguồn Mỹ 48V 8.5A
300k




11. Plc Keyence 1tr cho 2 cái



12. PLC 800k

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

1. 3 cái camera lens macro
[IMG]10/7 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k/3 cái
2. bộ nguồn khí nén có cảm biến áp suất
[IMG]10/7 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]10/7 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 300k
3. đầu cân và đồng hồ nhiệt
[IMG]10/7 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]10/7 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]10/7 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 300k/cả 2
4. đầu cân Philips
[IMG]10/7 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]10/7 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 850k
5. Xác mớ PLC 
[IMG]10/7 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
GIÁ: 400K
6. bộ controller gì đó cho servo J3 và hộp đọc camera 2D 
[IMG]10/7 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]10/7 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 200k cả 2
7. cả mớ jack 
[IMG]10/7 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 300k
8. em KV1000 đẹp long lanh
[IMG]10/7 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 1tr9
9. 2 em plc hư nguồn AC chạy 24vdc ok
[IMG]10/7 by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: 500k/2 cái
11. step 2 pha 6 dây,đcơ chưa xài, driver dòng 4A vi bước 50.000xung
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
[IMG]Untitled by Quang Nguyen, on Flickr[/IMG]
giá: lẻ 390k/bộ, mua số lượng pm cho em qua số đt ạ
lh: 0917 một không 9 664
thank các bác

----------


## nguyencong93

6. Mớ Khởi SN10 110v 20A rất đẹp
7. Mớ CB 
8. Mớ relay 24v

----------

